# My journal leading upto the 2010 UKBFF Portsmouth show



## Jacko89

Well im due to start a new journal as now i have my name changed and i am bored as hell on a Saturday night/Sunday morning so lets get it on!

As the title says im going to be doing the UKBFF Portsmouth show as a junior (unless ive read the rules wrong and will be too old). My 21st birthday is in June so if the show is in or around April as it normally is then i think im good for it  If i can't compete as a junior i will maybe try and do a late qualifier in a different class?!?

So yeah, some stats for now:

Height - 5' 4.5" (makes all the difference believe me :lol: )

Weight - 82kg

BF% - 12-13

Measurements (i dont have new ones but will write the bodyparts in and measure on monday)

Arms - 17"

Legs - 24"

Calves - 16" 

Waist - 32"

Forearms - 13"

Chest - 44"

My diet is as follows and its clean bulk all the way.

Meal 1: 2 scoops of whey + 2 oatibix, 1000mg omega 3,6,9 caps

Meal 2: 225g chicken/salmon/mince + 50g rice

Meal 3: 225g chicken/salmon/mince + 100g brocolli

Meal 4: (PWO) 1 scoop of whey+1 scoop oats, erm...10g creatine + 10g BCAA (TRAIN HERE) and then just a single scoop of whey after training while cooking

Meal 5: 6-8 whole eggs + 1000mg omega 3,6,9

Meal 6: 2 scoops calcium caseinate

All shakes are mixed with milk.

Training at the moment is along Tinytoms way of thinking in that cool thread he posted, the losing weight and gaining muscle a simple guide one, found here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/nutrition-diet-articles/71389-losing-weight-gaining-muscle-simple-guide.html so from reading this i will be training 3 days a week and hitting every muscle group over 2 weeks instead of the conventional 1 week.

Monday - Quads+Calves

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Chest

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Back+abs

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

Monday - Hamstrings+Calves

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Shoulders+abs

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Arms

People maybe wondering about drug usage, and yes i will be using. Still currently deciding on how to run this as i probably wont come off from Monday 19th oct until after the show. So far im going with:

500mg sustanon for the first 4 jabs, being on the 19th,22nd,26th and 29th and then every Monday and Thursday i will continue using 250mg's of sus and as of the 7th jab i will be adding in 200mg's of tren a until the end of the 10weeks total. At the end of the 10 weeks i will switch to 500mg's a week of test e and maybe some tren e but this i am unsure of atm and then go right into my cutting cycle. So to make any sense out of what i just typed

Week 1-2 500mg's sus (mondays and thursdays, 4 jabs)

Week 3-8 250mg's sus (mon's and thur's)

Week 4-8 200mg's tren a (mon's and thur's)

Week 9 onwards - Test e + Tren e

Would you guys run it like that or make the course longer and run it 250mg's each Monday and Thursday from the beginning?This to me makes sense but im sure you will all correct me on this.

I have nolvadex on me and clomid on its way and some letro too as i get gyno from deca so im guessing i will from tren(havn't used tren before by the way)also i have proviron which i am running at 50mg's a day atm split up but i think this is wrong and cant really find any proper research or threads to say otherwise.

I will get new pics when i get my measurements (Sunday or Monday) but you will have to pretend i am a tanned mofo lol.

Been training 3.5 years, i ran one course of sus+deca for 8 weeks back last year around this time but knew nothing of PCT i gained well on it and lost alot of bodyfat.

Erm i can't think of anything else that important to write really. Ask for anything i've missed and please, please, please leave input/suggestions/criticism(constructive prefered)/and just general b!tching is cool too.

Thanks for taking the time to read this :thumb:


----------



## sphinx121

Well il start the input then...

Tren a needs to be run at least EOD and E3Dat the verry lest due to the very short acatate ester so monday and thursday isnt enough imo. and as you are planing to be on a long period of time and running tren which is verry supressive have you considering running any hcg to help with shutdown. mabye 500iu's every 3 days? other than that good luck to you :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

I was thinking that i could get away with the mon/thurs jabs with the tren but obviously i got confused  and yeh i have thought about the HCG, ill look into it, thanks buddy


----------



## daniel.m

alrite mate good luck with this one, you will be able to compete in the juniors as long as the qualifier is before your birthday so no worries there.

Get some pics up so we can see where you're at =]


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh that's what i was thinking, my birthday is after the show so thats good.

And i will do mate, cheers :thumb:


----------



## LittleChris

Not sure on the cycle. Why 500mg in 4 injections? You can do it in one.

I would do some Test and tren as proposed, then a lower dose of test, then something like Test/deca, lower dose Test, then probably time to start your prep. Wouldn't suggest staying on Tren all the time as whilst I have yet to use it, I gather the mental sides start to kick in after a lengthy period.

Are you a gym instructor or was that somebody else?

Good luck with the journal :thumbup1:


----------



## sphinx121

LittleChris said:


> Not sure on the cycle. Why 500mg in 4 injections? You can do it in one.
> 
> I would do some Test and tren as proposed, then a lower dose of test, then something like Test/deca, lower dose Test, then probably time to start your prep. Wouldn't suggest staying on Tren all the time as whilst I have yet to use it, I gather the mental sides start to kick in after a lengthy period.
> 
> Are you a gym instructor or was that somebody else?
> 
> Good luck with the journal :thumbup1:


I think he means he will be frontloading the test for the first 2 weeks at 500mgs per week which he will split over 2 jabs hence y he said 4. but i what you are trying to say is the jabs dont need to be split and the whole 500mgs could be jabbed on the monday rather than splitting to reduse the number of jabs and scartissue. But some people still with sust like the split the jabs as they feel that they are maxamizing effects the prop ester! i personally agree with you and wud just jab it all on the monday!


----------



## Jacko89

Ok how about this...i have 20ml's of sus and 20ml's of tren a.....how would you run that for say 10 weeks....share thoughts.

Hi littlechris yeh im a personal trainer!


----------



## Haimer

Nice to see another journal up mate, wondered where you had gone - just a name change! Hows tricks with you?

Glad to see you doing a show, as it's local I will most likely be there & will cheer you on!


----------



## sphinx121

Jacko89 said:


> Ok how about this...i have 20ml's of sus and 20ml's of tren a.....how would you run that for say 10 weeks....share thoughts.
> 
> Hi littlechris yeh im a personal trainer!


Either

1ml of sust and 1ml or tren ace eod wihixh works out 7ml over 2 weeks which is works out arround 875ml a week which is quite a high dose considering your quite new to aas,

Or a ml of each eod but drop the test every 3rd day which would look like

monday 1ml sust 1ml tren

wednesday 1ml sust 1ml tren

friday 1ml tren only

sunday back to a ml of each and so on....

Both are still quite heavy cycles for considering you have only run one cycle before tho... tren can be pretty nasty


----------



## LittleChris

Half a ml of each EOD


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my home town show, i take it you're a local?


----------



## Jacko89

Incredible Bulk said:


> my home town show, i take it you're a local?


I live maybe an hour and a half away in a town called Shaftesbury in Dorset.


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Half a ml of each EOD


Jabbing sus EOD?why so?

How about...

week 1-10 2ml sus every monday and then over the last 20 days add the tren in at 2ml's EOD?


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> Nice to see another journal up mate, wondered where you had gone - just a name change! Hows tricks with you?
> 
> Glad to see you doing a show, as it's local I will most likely be there & will cheer you on!


Hey buddy, how you doing? Will be cool having support down there i have mates that compete that will come too 

I'm doing great cheers mate im single now so everything is sailing along smoothly with bodybuilding.


----------



## Galtonator

hello mush. Glad you have a journal up mate. Hows the country side today. Where is it you train?


----------



## Jacko89

Hello galt, i really should check your journal out again lol.

Ummm....the countryside is fine??!?!? I train just outside of shaftesbury at a gym called Bodywise


----------



## ScottCP

Hi mate just to let you know, im going to be doing this show, same class the jouniors, il keep an eye on this  .


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet some competition  You got a journal around mate?


----------



## ScottCP

I have mate but on muscletalk - have a read http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/To-bigger-amp-better-thingsvidamppics-p111214-m3394123.aspx will most probly start a journal on here once comp prep begins some point next month..

Daniel M. on this site is also planning on doing the juniors at the Portsmouth show, hes got a journal up and running on here now.


----------



## Jacko89

I think i've seen his journal, i've read so many on here they all just merge into one lol. I will check out yours when i get home tonight after work. :thumb:


----------



## ScottCP

Least i know if im going to work my **** off to get into contest shape theres going to be atleast a few other guys up there with me. Nothing worse than only having one or two competitors in a class!


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh i agree with ya buddy. I see it says your from essex, how come your doing the Portsmouth?


----------



## ScottCP

My birthdays on the 26th of May when i turn 21, and there are only somthing like 3 shows befor that date so i chose the portsmouth as it is the closest to me, despite it being a 2 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Jacko89

That makes sense  Yeh its a fair way to go but these things have to be done. Whats your stats atm mate?


----------



## ScottCP

Indeed and i would like to qualify for the British but looks like you might put a stop to that haha! Never competed befor so should be intresting.

Erm stats wise i was 18.8 stone a month ago, have been ill with glandular fever and lost around a stone since then though, so just trying to fill back out befor i begin cutting mid nov.

So currently; 17.6 stone 5,8

19 inch arms

30 inch legs

about 20% bf currently.

How about yourself mate?


----------



## dale_flex

Alright mate hows things hope the single life is suiting you well. As for you spreading your sus shots why bother just do them weekly in my opinion makes life much easier. Subscribed :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> Indeed and i would like to qualify for the British but looks like you might put a stop to that haha! Never competed befor so should be intresting.
> 
> Erm stats wise i was 18.8 stone a month ago, have been ill with glandular fever and lost around a stone since then though, so just trying to fill back out befor i begin cutting mid nov.
> 
> So currently; 17.6 stone 5,8
> 
> 19 inch arms
> 
> 30 inch legs
> 
> about 20% bf currently.
> 
> How about yourself mate?


Hahaha thanks for the confidence mate but you look pretty big compared to me lol. It would be good to qualify though and then have 6/7months to put some good size on.

All my stats are on the first page except measurements as couldnt find the tape but i found it in the end and ill do that tommorow


----------



## Jacko89

dale_flex said:


> Alright mate hows things hope the single life is suiting you well. As for you spreading your sus shots why bother just do them weekly in my opinion makes life much easier. Subscribed :thumb:


YAY Dales back in here :thumbup1: All is well mate i have such a huge hunger for competing right now!

Yeh im going to jab 500mgs sus in a little while after eating. Still unsure of the tren but im guessing ill hit that on the last 20days at 200mg's EOD?!?

Mmmmm venison sausages smell good!Can't wait until they are cooked. :bounce:


----------



## alan87

you ever been to the pompey show? is an awesome day!!

good luck buddy...i was looking at doing this show but dont think i will be looking at things atm...


----------



## Jacko89

No i havnt mate, i havnt been to any shows yet i always seem to be working lol. you should do it mate, whats stopping you?


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest

5 sets DB chest press 6-10 reps

3 sets DB flyes 12-15 reps

3 sets press ups to failure

Still feeling ill as hell and low on energy but this workout killed me lol.

Did my first shot of 500mg's sus in right glute this morning went smoooothly, bring on next Mondays shot  Might read up on site injections and try out quad next week as it just seems easier in theory. Any thoughts??

I've stuck to my diet so far as i posted in the first page and im hungry which is a good thing as i havn't really had much of an appetitie for the last month so hopefully its coming back.


----------



## Jacko89

Haha a few months with no journal and im still crap at updating it lol. Tuesday was rest day, my diet has been total crap this week as ive been feeling ill and stuggling to keep any food in so i've been eating whatever i can whenever. However the diet has been clean today and as posted except i had salad witht he chicken to liven it up a bit.

No PIP from the jab on monday so WINNER there 

Wednesday i trained shoulders but i cant remember anything i did, i could make it up but theres no point lol.

Friday - Quads + Calves

4x 12-20 Squats

2x25 front squats

2x25 leg press

FST-7 leg extension

3xfailure seated smith calf raises

4x6-12 HEAVY standing calf raises off a step

Really enjoyed legs tonight i've been putting it of all week due to feeling like crap but im actually better now.

I'm out drinking tomorrow night for the last time until after competition in April, i plan on not remembering anything as this is the way i would prefer heavy drinking nights with silly alcoholic students and roofers lol.


----------



## Jacko89

Just updated my measurments on page 1 btw  not as big as i want but eh....will get pics on monday if my training partner turns up.


----------



## bbkam

Yo gd luck with the show mate, im gonna be in the same class aswell!!! Got my journal over at members pics section!!!! Gonna be one loooooong journey!!!


----------



## ScottCP

Thats 4 of us doing the same show and cat. from Uk-muscle. Dan M. also plans to compete.


----------



## Jacko89

This should be very interesting lol, time to buckle down and git'er done 

Nothing to report over weekend except i narrowly avoided getting arrested for something i didn't do and then shoved it in their faces when i made them watch CCTV  lost my phone which feels like my life is over and had to pay £135 for a taxi back as my mate threw up everywhere the fecker and then had no money on him! I've got it back now though....umm yeh...will update tomorrow.


----------



## bbkam

Jacko89 said:


> This should be very interesting lol, time to buckle down and git'er done
> 
> Nothing to report over weekend except i narrowly avoided getting arrested for something i didn't do and then shoved it in their faces when i made them watch CCTV  lost my phone which feels like my life is over and had to pay £135 for a taxi back as my mate threw up everywhere the fecker and then had no money on him! I've got it back now though....umm yeh...will update tomorrow.


hahaha, doesnt sound to good,

Got any pics mate?


----------



## Jacko89

Not yet mate, im waiting for my training partner to come back, he crippled himself at work for a couple of weeks so he's been resting up but im sure he is back tonight!

Good news on the phone insurance covered it after shouting at them a bit gott ago pick it up tomorrow morning.

Diet has been ace today so far and it will continue to be perfect 

Did my 2nd shot this morning was easy and went smoothly again. The pins i have this time around are alot sharper than the ones i had last year, its sinking straight into the muscle whereas last year it felt as if it would push the fascia alot before actually breaking it.

Can't remember what im meant to be trainign tonight but there will be an update when i do


----------



## Jacko89

Work was too busy until the end to train so ill hit it tonight but thats no biggy, im going to train back tonight.

I think i didn't massage enough after pinning yesterday as i have massive PIP today lol. Slowly getting easier but man this morning was a struggle.

Went and picked up the new phone also this morning just waiting for them to turn the sim card back on now  Will update tonight


----------



## GHS

Great journal mate.

I *MIGHT* be competing as a junior next year, depending if I can get my arsse into gear or not.

Keep it up.


----------



## Jacko89

Do it mate the more the merier! How you doing anyway? Havn't seen you around too much. Have you started updating the journal again?


----------



## GHS

Jacko89 said:


> Do it mate the more the merier! How you doing anyway? Havn't seen you around too much. Have you started updating the journal again?


 I deleted my journal mate but I'm itching to start a new one.

We'll see if I can focus enough first I'm not comitting to anything.


----------



## Jacko89

Why the lack of focus buddy? I remember reading that you split up with your girl and started to slack with training and started drinking more...?!?

Pull your head out of your ass i say and get back to it lol. and get the journal up


----------



## GHS

Jacko89 said:


> Why the lack of focus buddy? I remember reading that you split up with your girl and started to slack with training and started drinking more...?!?
> 
> Pull your head out of your ass i say and get back to it lol. and get the journal up


 Long story mate.

I'll be starting a journal soon. Not sure when though.

You manage to get any pics sorted yet?

Just stand in front of a mirror and take some :thumb:


----------



## alan87

good to see things going well mate get those pics up!


----------



## Jacko89

Ooooh yeh, ill see whos around when i train tonight, my training partner is being a gimp and is now taking some time off again...bullsh!t this is.

I shall find someone else  Err...dodgy leg shots incoming i think


----------



## Jacko89

Back - Tuesday

Deadlifts 4x6-8

Pull ups 6x10 , these are doing miracles for me atm

DB bent over row 4x10 increased weight each set

Reverse cable flyes 2x6 , 2x12

Seated Row machine 3x12 going up in weight

This took around 20mins, intensity is definately the way forward for me for every body part except legs where i feel volume and explosiveness (power) make them grow more.

Diet was perfect again today cant be bothered to write it but blah blah mince , shakes, oats, eggs.........

Have quads again tomorrow night for some reason lol, maybe its meant to be hamstrings?? Seriously im glad that saturday night was my last time drinking until June as im totally braindead for the week after lol.


----------



## dale_flex

So how much you deadlifting then buddy?? Got to post your weights on the big lifts so we can monitor progress


----------



## Jacko89

Really? that was only 140kg mate  can do more though! How ya doin mano?

In the process of cooking eggs! so hungry!!

Just going to pop over to your journal now for updates.


----------



## Jacko89

Right glute doesnt hurt anymore lol. Diet was good again wednesday and thursday but today is just shakes all day as i over eaten the last 2 days and have no time to go shopping lol.

Im down at 79kgs today first thing in the morning but where i havn't been eating carbs im looking real lean, well....all 6 of the package are out  Ill get the pics up i have a bird coming in the gym tonight to take for me.

I was meant to be training arms with a mate of mine tonight but he cant make it so waiting for confirmation to train them in the morning and will post up the workout after that.


----------



## Jacko89

Just for my own records...just done my blood pressure... 127/66 + 67bpm after 3x50g's shakes all with milk.

Watch this go down when the sust starts kicking in, it did last year and it does with d-bol aswell.

I think i also have very thin blood becuase when i bleed, i BLEEEEED!!! Maybe i should get this tested at the doctors. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jacko89

Well i had a very productive weekend with money, gear and my new girl so all is good 

Training legs tonight, i was meant to do my next shot this morning but ran out of time as slept in late so i'll hit that tonight after legs and hit a bath to see if i can avoid the PiP this time.

I'm so hungry for bodybuilding right now, i've been talking about it a fair bit with the new girl this weekend and she knows about everything as i thought i may aswell be honest with her from the start and she's completely cool with it but this alone gives me even more desire to compete and get sooo much bigger.

Even after waking up late i'm still at where i should be with my meals as i doubled up on the first meal of the day.

Will update tonight after legs im really looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Jacko89

Oh yeh i bought Novemebers edition of MD on friday and saw pics of (i think it's) Mark Alvisi! The cover pic is totally awesome, one of the best pics i've seen in a while!


----------



## sphinx121

Just found this journal again, must have forgot to subsribe first time round. good to hear that your hungry for it cuz it isnt gonna happen if your not  sounds like your getting on well. starting to feel the sust yet? and get some picks up, less excuses :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

I know mate i'll pull my finger out on the pics lol i just forget it's always the last thing on my mind!

Well i feel alot better like generally already but not really anything in the gym yet, it's still early. Although placebo the morning after first jab gave me a stonking boner lol.


----------



## sphinx121

Jacko89 said:


> I know mate i'll pull my finger out on the pics lol i just forget it's always the last thing on my mind!
> 
> Well i feel alot better like generally already but not really anything in the gym yet, it's still early. Although placebo the morning after first jab gave me a stonking boner lol.


We all love a good test boner :thumb: (dnt take that the wrog way lol)


----------



## Jacko89

Haha keep your dirty thoughts sto yourself mate, there will be nothing gay in this thread!!! LOL


----------



## Jacko89

Ummm updates....so far training on monday,wednesday and friday isn't happening lol

Tuesday - Quads

4x8 Leg extensions

4x8-12 Leg Press

FST-7 Leg extensions

Chucked in some SLDL for good measure 3x12 100kgs

Didn't have it in me to squat i had no energy so forced this out, still hadgood doms though.

Wednesday - Chest

Bench press - 1x20 60kgs, 1x15 90kgs, 2x8 110kgs, 2x5 120kgs, 1x15 60kg's

DB chest press - 3x6-8 40kg DB's

DB Flyes - 3x12-15 22.5kg's

Nice workout, didn't feel too fatigued at the time but again i just had no energy as i've had a busy week but man my chest was and is killing me yesterday and today.

Thursday - Back+Bi's, i trained with my buddy down in Yeovil again, awesome workout again.

5 min warmup on crosstrainer :/

4x8-15 Closegrip pulldowns

4x8-12 DB rows

4x12-15 Bent over rows

4x12-15 V bar pulldowns

4x12-15 Bicep curls

4x12 Preacher machine

3x12-15 Alt Db curls

Not training tonight thank god, such a mad, crazy busy week. Need a week off from life soon but gotta save the money so i can do that  been spending it all too fast lol.

Diet has been real good, sneaked in the odd dirty snack here and there but im not too bothered really, still getting all my good food in and cut out some of the shakes and replaced with more food. Just very tired is all.

I guess next update is monday after hamstrings and calves, have a good weekend all.


----------



## Jacko89

P.S. Cooking this morning was hillarious with lat doms, could hardly lift my arms without hurting!!


----------



## GHS

Pics


----------



## Jacko89

blah blah blah...they are coming


----------



## Jacko89

Decided against putting pics up to play mind games lol. Been talking to my mate who is going to help prep me and ill be updating training but going to keep diet, pics and drugs under wraps lol. Hopefully people will still write in here, i may drop the odd picture in here and there...maybe 

Monday - Shoulders

Front + lat raises - 1x30 to warm up

DB shoulder press - 4x6-8 got the 40kg DB's up again...felt easy for 8 reps then on next set and last set i failed at even getting them up so dropped to 35's lol

Lat raises - 4x12-15

Shoulder press machine - FST-7

Tuesday i did 40mins of cardio just to break me in very gently, i can't see this lasting past this week as i hate it but i might do the odd bit here and there but not really going to worry about cardio until after xmas.

Wednesday - Quads (again)

5 min warm up on bike

Staggered leg press - 4x8-12 heavy

Squats - 5 x 12-15

Walking Lunges - lots

Leg extensions - FST-7

Calf raises - 3x20-30 going real slow concentrating on contraction

Did a mad little ab workout in like 5 minutes and fried them, i hate training abs as it's so boring, same with biceps...i mean how many curls can you do? The movement never changes.

Maybe cardio tomorrow.

Not going to write diet down but its been very good  Cookin again as we speak and just eaten the 7th meal of the day.


----------



## Jacko89

Thursday - Dirrrrrty cardio, thrown some secret stuff in lol.

Legs and abs are killing from last night, diet has been great today. W

alking round tesco i was getting loads of looks and 2 people asked me how i got my arms so big...i just said eating like a horse and then put all my chicken and mince on the belt lol.


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Arms

Different variations of curls... x lots

CGBP on the smiths led on floor to take the chest out of it - 4 x 12-15 started at 70kg went upto 100kg (easy  )

Dips - 3 x 10 40kg's

Skullf*ckers - 4x8

Monday - Chest

Incline bench - 4x 8-12 started at 80kg went to 120kg for 2 sets 

DB press - 4x 10 2 sets 40kg's, 2 sets 45kg's

Flyes - 3x12

Wide dips - 3x10

Tuesday - 40mins cardio again

Diet has been very good still, weight is going up strength is going up very well also  love these naps!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Hello mate glad your going well. For meat have you got any wholesalers near you? I made a few phone calls and am saving myself some cash. Bookers or Makros are also good. Went to bookers on Saturday to get some wedding stuff and got 5kg of chicken breast for 17 quid and its top stuff


----------



## Jacko89

Don't need one mate, my dad is a gamekeeper and it be peasant shooting season  Loads of meat for a while, also lots of venison!


----------



## Jacko89

Trained legs tonight in a different gym with my buddy Nick, very good session i am totally fecked.

Legs

Squats 4x10-12 with 2 sets 15 warmup

45degree leg press - 3x10-15

Leg extensions - 4x10-12

Hack squat machine - 4x15

Lying leg curls - 3x12

Awesome workout. Eaten very well today, couldn't be bothered to go to work so i had a niiiice lazy day!


----------



## dale_flex

I want some venison!


----------



## Jacko89

Might go abit funy if i mailed it to you lol!Road trip though!!


----------



## Jacko89

85kg today! Going up nicely...totally ruined today, legs are a mess and has made me useless at work but ahhhh well


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Shoulders

Lat raises - 4x12 going up the weight

Smith shoulder press - 4x12

Reverse cable flyes - 3x12

Some sort of midrow for rear delts - 3x12

Then i was talking to my boss (cuz i work in the gym) and thought i may aswell do cardio while talking and ended up doing 20mins random hill walking. Sorta hoped this would fix the leg DOMS but only made it worse lol.

Diet has been awesome again...this is easy getting leaner even on a bulk 

Also i did my bodyfat with calipers and it was 12.5%. Just to remind...85kg's, 5'5"


----------



## dale_flex

Jacko89 said:


> Might go abit funy if i mailed it to you lol!Road trip though!!


id have to get about 100kgs of venison to make it worthwhile im up in cumbria buddy :laugh:


----------



## Jacko89

Blood pressure this morning after 1 meal was 114/61 at 91 bpm...nice and healthy! i imagined itto go up with naps but it hasn't yet so im putting it down to clean diet.


----------



## Jacko89

monday - back

Was going to do deadlift 1rm but i was beating today for my dad and my lower back and calves are fvcked from taking the naps before walking up and down hills and through bogs all day in the ****ing rain.So...workout was...

Pull ups - 4x10

BoR's - 4x10

Seated row machine - 4x12

Single arm rows - 4x10

Reverse DB flyes - 4x10

Very very good workout, got my friend Louise to train with me as she does occasionally, was soooo funny. Although the rest of the gym must think we're married the way we go on lol. She will be at the show with me also 

Diet still brilliant, hungry again now after 7 meals gunna eat again and sleep. Picked up a dirty a$$ cold and am feeling like ****e now, sudafed is your friend


----------



## ScottCP

Hey bud, hows things going? You started cutting yet for the April show or you waiting till jan, your quite lean already by the sounds of things..


----------



## Jacko89

Hey mate, its all going very well thanks. Nah i'm starting my diet on the 4th of jan. There won't really be a massive amount of change for the first 8 weeks just cut out sugar and sauces...avoiding cardio as long as possible too lol.

This is all a complete learning curve and i ahve no idea what is going to happen but damn i know i can't wait!


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - Arms

Was going to do legs again today but im nearly over this cold so i thought id do arms instead as it's not quite as big a hit to the CNS.

DB Curls - 4x10-12 L+R

BB Curls - 4x12

Cable Curls - 4x15

CGBP smiths - 4x8-12

Weighted Dips - 3x12

Cable push downs - 4 sets - 25,20,15,15

Mad little abz workout again, completely rushed again because i really can't stand it lol. All in all though this was definately the best arm workout i've had in ages!

Looking awesome in the mirror tonight too and my mate that's helping me through the prep is impressed already at the size im putting on and how my condition is changing.


----------



## XJPX

dnt avoid cardio.....get it in sooner rather than later....means u can keep ur calories higher and protect muscle.....dropping cals to drop weight will mean u loose more muscle.

also wat is ur cycle?? did u read rightly saying ur going to shoot 200mg of tren EOD?? thts way to much if thts the case, only need 75mg eod to see some banging results...spec seeing as will be first time u have used tren mate


----------



## dale_flex

XJPX said:


> dnt avoid cardio.....get it in sooner rather than later....means u can keep ur calories higher and protect muscle.....dropping cals to drop weight will mean u loose more muscle.
> 
> also wat is ur cycle?? did u read rightly saying ur going to shoot 200mg of tren EOD?? *thts way to much if thts the case, only need 75mg eod to see some banging results...*spec seeing as will be first time u have used tren mate


I agree with XJPX 200mgs is far too much plus you'd feel awful on that amount.


----------



## Jacko89

The original plan was 100mg's tren a EOD i think but i havn't even used it yet. Im going to save it for the cut.

I have been running 500mg's of sus PW for 5 weeks until today where i ran out and used 1ml of sus and 1ml of test e 300 so from now on it will be 600mg's of test e and also 100mg anapolon.

I definately won't be dropping calories mate that's for sure, if i can keep dropping bodyfat by just cutting out sauces and flavourings/sugar and things for a bit then i will keep doing that until i need cardio. Like i've said many times through the journal it really is all learning for me


----------



## Jacko89

I wasn't meant to train as such today but i was going to do cardio,calves and abs. So i went down the gym and my boss kinda talked me into doing my deadlift 1rm. First time i've done deads in like 4 maybe 5 months and i got a 170kg lift up...not too bad as my max before was only 165kg. I want this to go upto 200kg before the show 

Today was kind of a cheat day as i was just so busy last night to cook and i overate yesterday on the food i made for today, ooooops. Eaten lots and lots of crap but got all my protein in, feel ok.

Looking better everyday in the gym!!


----------



## Rick89

Good luck with this mate, havent posted yet but have been reading!


----------



## Jacko89

Rick89 said:


> Good luck with this mate, havent posted yet but have been reading!


Thanks mate and keep reading. Not enough people have read this :thumb: have you got a journal anywhere?


----------



## Rick89

Jacko89 said:


> Thanks mate and keep reading. Not enough people have read this :thumb: have you got a journal anywhere?


Yes mate, members pictures-strength and size journal...think were the same age aswell mate.


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest

DB Chest press - 2x10, 1x7, 1x6 all with the 45kg db's

Incline DB press - 4x12 35kg's

Incline Flyes - 4x12 25kg's

Cable crossovers - 5x12

1 press up for good measure 

Nice workout again i was pumped after the first set lol.

Diet was very good yesterday aswell as Sunday. Saturday was still good but with a cheat meal in there.

Training with Nick again tomorrow night doing legs, can't wait.


----------



## Rick89

Workt looks good, have you always trained with that much volume per muscle group?


----------



## Jacko89

To be honest mate its always changing. I work in a gym so Mondays and Fridays i train when i can, when it gets quiet after like 8pm but if it doesn't get quiet until say 8.30-8.40 ill go real high intensity for 20minutes. I like volume and reps though definately.

I have never felt like i have got enough growth out of doing low reps real heavy except on my triceps but they are really freaky and grow looking at them.


----------



## Rick89

Fair Enough, everyone responds differently to different routines and if it works why change it.

Whats an average day food wise looking like for you now mate?


----------



## Jacko89

This is what i ate yesterday:

meal 1 : 2 oatibix, 2 scoops whey, 1000mg omega,3,6,9

meal 2 : 225g's chicken + 2 venison sausages

meal 3 : 450g's chicken

meal 4 : see meal 2

meal 5 : PWO shake with oats, bcaa's and then a shake right after training and more bcaa's

meal 6 : 8 egg omelette, omega 3,6,9

then i had a casein shake before bed at like 12am and all shakes had EVOO in

Today will be pretty much the same except because it's rest/cardio day i'm going to start experimenting with pineapple so ill have some with meal 3+4. I don't do well on carbs hence them being so low.

Weighing in at 85kg today first thing and looking leaner everyday. Adding deca(300mg) in with my test e (600mg) tonight also and last night i finalised my cutting cycle and training regime for the diet.

Just need to work out how many calories to drop per week on the diet as i think id rather do more cardio 2bh.


----------



## sphinx121

Gd to hear everythings going well, still wouldd be nice to see some pics  maby get some up before the big cut! What plans have you got for the cutting cycle?


----------



## dale_flex

Jacko89 said:


> This is what i ate yesterday:
> 
> meal 1 : 2 oatibix, 2 scoops whey, 1000mg omega,3,6,9
> 
> meal 2 : 225g's chicken + 2 venison sausages
> 
> meal 3 : *450g's chicken * :confused1:
> 
> meal 4 : see meal 2
> 
> meal 5 : PWO shake with oats, bcaa's and then a shake right after training and more bcaa's
> 
> meal 6 : 8 egg omelette, omega 3,6,9
> 
> then i had a casein shake before bed at like 12am and all shakes had EVOO in
> 
> Today will be pretty much the same except because it's rest/cardio day i'm going to start experimenting with pineapple so ill have some with meal 3+4. I don't do well on carbs hence them being so low.
> 
> Weighing in at 85kg today first thing and looking leaner everyday. Adding deca(300mg) in with my test e (600mg) tonight also and last night i finalised my cutting cycle and training regime for the diet.
> 
> Just need to work out how many calories to drop per week on the diet as i think id rather do more cardio 2bh.


A bit excessive for one meal mate youll struggle to use that much protein from one sitting surely


----------



## Jacko89

Your right mate it was meant to be 250g's. Off to train legs tonight with nick and im scaaaaared lol. Just going to jab now will update later on


----------



## XJPX

add in some green veg with all your meals. just 75-100grams from green beans/broccoli/asparagus. will make a bg diff once ur food starts dropping as these wil taste like heaven and can stay in right through ur diet.

i personally wouldnt have venison sausages, if ur going to have a fatty meat go with beef or salmon. id also change the oatibix at brekki to actual oats. the additon of pineapple is a gd idea. add it into most of your meals to start with mate.


----------



## hilly

XJPX said:


> add in some green veg with all your meals. just 75-100grams from green beans/broccoli/asparagus. will make a bg diff once ur food starts dropping as these wil taste like heaven and can stay in right through ur diet.
> 
> i personally wouldnt have venison sausages, if ur going to have a fatty meat go with beef or salmon. id also change the oatibix at brekki to actual oats. the additon of pineapple is a gd idea. add it into most of your meals to start with mate.


Good advice apart from venison. If its 100% venison in the sausages or close then id say get them into you venison is a very good meat and lean if i remember


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh its just venison and venison is one of the leanest meats other than ostrich i think (don't quote me though) My old man is a gamekeeper so they get shot and sent straight to the game dealer where they get butchered up into steaks/haunches/saddles/sausages and mince with nothing added, totally organic too. The sausages were just a one off anyway, ill probably be having more mince though and pheasant breasts as there is ALOT of that around atm.

Good advice Jordan, i read somewhere that you burn more calories metabolising veg than you get out of them. I get enough vit c from supps so i really don't think it would benefit me that much unless like you say it will taste like heaven to me.

Trained legs tonight, im a mess now lol.

Squats - 5x15-12 100kg's

45degree leg press - 4x12 5 plates a side

Hack squats - 4x12

Lying leg curls - 4x8-15

Very high intensity workout, probably having 30seconds rest between sets. Didn't do my jab yet as i was rushing around and had to squeeze in more food so i'll do it tomorrow night, not a big deal. Trying to man up enough to do delts


----------



## Jacko89

Oh yeh Jordan, on the oats if i don't start work until 1pm in the gym on mon/tues/fri i have oatibix if its any other day i have oats in the shake


----------



## hilly

thats lucky mate i would love to have access to game meat like that


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh i know i get it all prepped too, i don't think i'd bother if i had to prep it. Costs me nothing so thats the biggest winner  There must be big money in selling game to bodybuilders, would be too dodgy though over the internet!? If anyone's ever down in Dorset (near shaftesbury) give me a shout and i'll sort it out.


----------



## TopGun

looking good buddy, ill be doing the show on the 26th at leeds will have only just turned 19, but hey its a good experience. keep training hard mate


----------



## Jacko89

Sweet mate, i might pop up there for fun  see how this show goes, im going to need more experience before the finals :lol: :lol: :lol: :whistling:

Have you got a journal?


----------



## TopGun

yee . how do you qualify for the finals , isit top3 ? or just if you look good enough?

not yet mate will have january 1st when i start diet etc.. will post a few piks up then


----------



## Jacko89

Cool let me know when you do. Im pretty sure it's top 3 but could be winner as there would be alot of guys at the finals otherwise, maybe invite too. Other guys will read this hopefully and confirm/correct.


----------



## ScottCP

The invites are handed out to who deserves it really no set number. 1or2 normally get an invite in any given class somtimes more.

I thought it would be on 25th April this show as it was this year, but its on the 18th so one more week less of prep for us, just thought i would give u an early heads up if u hadnt noticed mate.


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers mate but yeh i already noticed  Keep up lol


----------



## ScottCP

Lol, you git, i had to re-arrage the run up to the shows gear scedual because of that haha.


----------



## Jacko89

Gotta stay ahead of the game buddy! Keep up!

Training shoulders at 8pm and it will be terrible as my diets been a state today because i've been so fecking tired, so took it as a cheat day and been getting the shakes in.

Will update after!


----------



## Jacko89

Shoulders - Very good workout, had a massive pump. Also did some posing+stretching between sets and after workout and man the striations in my delts are awesome lol.

Lat raises - 3x15L+R W/U's

DB Shoulder press - 4x10-12

Shoulder press machine - 4x12

Front raises - 3x12L+R

Reverse smiths upright rows - 3x20

My shoulders are destroyed. Just been looking at tickets to see lady gaga and a holiday to egypt, maybe ill do both when i win the class 

PIP is starting to kick in again the [email protected]!!!


----------



## Jacko89

BP right now is 122/66 with 66 bpm...completely fine!!!


----------



## Jacko89

Monday was a really crappy day. Had to take my dads missus to Swindon court, blah blah pointless day. Sat around for 10hours doing nothing getting starving! Got all my food in yesterday all though it wasn't every 2-3 hours. Destoryed burgur king on the way back too. Managed to get in the gym at 8.45 last night to train chest (gym shuts at 9) but its cool cuz i have keys 

Monday -Chest

Bench press - 1x12 60kg, 1x12 90kg, 1x8 110kg, 1x6 130kg, 1x12 60kg - i think that many reps for 130kg might be PB but i don't really pay much attention.

DB chest press - 4x8-10 40kg db's

Cable flyes - 4x12 6plates?

DB flyes - 2x15

Was out by 9.15pm, chest is a mess today!!!

I brought(??bought??) some bloody chilli dolmio sauce by accident for todays mince, not too keen on chilli but will report back.


----------



## ScottCP

Chuck some photos up you cant keep it under wraps for ever  .

Good solid pressing btw.


----------



## dale_flex

Nice pressing mate. And isnt it great having keys to the gym!


----------



## LittleChris

Certainly not short of confidence....

Any pictures planned to showcase the transformation?


----------



## Jacko89

I can keep it under wraps for as long as i want to  i think i'll probably post them up on jan 4th when my diet starts. Going to be strict over xmas still as i hate it, im such a scrooge and cant wait for it to be over!

It definately helps me out Dale, having keys!Got a cardio partner now too do drag me there, i'm sure i'll be fine once in a routine.

The chilli sauce turned out to be red pepper sauce which ROCKED!

I've gone back to training everything in a week now instead of TT's over 2 weeks.

Tuesday - Back

Bent over rows - 4x12 80kg's

Wide grip pull ups - 4x8-10

Seated row - 3x10

Reverse DB flyes - 4x12

V bar pulldowns - 3x10-12

Very very nice workout, my back is pumped to hell and looks GOOD in the mirror. People are noticing more a difference in my shape and size this week, can't wait to jab again tomorrow.


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - Shoulders (as i need my legs at work tomorrow :lol: )

Lat raises - 3x12-15

Smith press - 4x10-12 got 10 reps out on 100kg

Front raises - 4x10-12

Shoulder press machine facing the wrong direction as i get more rear delt from it 3x12-15

Smiths reverse shrug/row thing - 3x20

Went to Tesco again after my workout in a vest....AHHHH MAN....the looks 

I've eaten VERY VERY well today again.

And oh yeh....STRIATIONS!

Feel the excitement in here?


----------



## LittleChris

Striations in the offseason. You have some serious discipline with your diet clearly


----------



## Haimer

Jacko89 said:



> Hey buddy, how you doing? Will be cool having support down there i have mates that compete that will come too
> 
> I'm doing great cheers mate im single now so everything is sailing along smoothly with bodybuilding.


Sorry about the delay mate! Got glandular fever which put me out for around a month and lost over a stone - ouch! Glad to see all is well, how is it with the new girlfriend? Training seems like its going well mate, may have to pop up in the new year just a 1 off!



RobZombie said:


> Indeed and i would like to qualify for the British but looks like you might put a stop to that haha! Never competed befor so should be intresting.
> 
> Erm stats wise i was 18.8 stone a month ago, have been ill with glandular fever and lost around a stone since then though, so just trying to fill back out befor i begin cutting mid nov.
> 
> So currently; 17.6 stone 5,8
> 
> 19 inch arms
> 
> 30 inch legs
> 
> about 20% bf currently.
> 
> How about yourself mate?


Glandular Fever is a btich isnt it! How long were you away from the gym for? I lost over a stone too. Has your immune system recovered now?


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Striations in the offseason. You have some serious discipline with your diet clearly


Discipline in the off season gives me lean muscle gains so i know im only growing when my weight goes up rather than getting fat also it will make my diet easier


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> Sorry about the delay mate! Got glandular fever which put me out for around a month and lost over a stone - ouch! Glad to see all is well, how is it with the new girlfriend? Training seems like its going well mate, may have to pop up in the new year just a 1 off!
> 
> ?


Man that sucks! You all better now though?

New girlfriend/still unofficial girlfriend is going real well...still not jabbing for me but it will come in time 

Definately mate we will have to have a session will shall arrange after xmas!


----------



## ScottCP

Haimer said:


> Glandular Fever is a btich isnt it! How long were you away from the gym for? I lost over a stone too. Has your immune system recovered now?


Was out of the gym for 5-6 weeks should have been longer but went back too soon really. My immune system is still shot mate and this was from back in Sept/oct. Picking up a cold weekly it feels.


----------



## ScottCP

What you doing gear wise on the last 6 or so weeks befor show time? Switching to quick esters or not, im undecided as of the min.


----------



## Jacko89

Both mate, still questioning some guys though on their thoughts. No orals thats for sure.


----------



## Jacko89

Im up for a shake btw and the computer was on, so thought id check in


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Both mate, still questioning some guys though on their thoughts. No orals thats for sure.


Why no orals mate?

Ive been told by a couple of very well respected guys that i should just stay on long acting gear from 12 weeks out right up to show day and not atchually switch much atall up the last few weeks.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I've always switched up at 6 weeks out to short esters (tren-a,mast,prop) then taken them out the last week before the show to reduce water.


----------



## Jacko89

I am dropping orals for the same reason as IB says, to drop water. Ill be running the test-e all the way through though and bumping it up for 4 weeks after show with some naps as a rebound.

Good to see you in here IB


----------



## ScottCP

But orals like winny, var, halo are as dry as they come mate. Im smashing the winny and may throw in some halo the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Jacko89

Over the diet i will be running test-e, tren-a and maybe e for a bit, deca will stay in for a bit,winny,halo,masteron,t3's  Will write it all up proper when i've fully decided.

Trained legs tonight

Smith front squats with feet together and heels raised - 5x12

Smith back squats with feet right out in front so was more like hack squat - 4x12

Walking lunges - 4x12

SLDL with the new set of cables we have, both stacks of weight, was very nice being constantly under tension - 3x15

Very good workout, jabbed again before workout EASY. Pussied out of jabbing quads again though lol really need to man up about this!!

Eaten a **** ton again today and looking leaner again.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Get some pictures up mate I want to see what i'm up against!


----------



## ScottCP

Jack that would be good to see mate, im going to document my gear/ped use threwout to.



wannabehuge89 said:


> Get some pictures up mate I want to see what i'm up against!


Im competing in the same show as junior to, my journals in the shows and pros bit mate.


----------



## Jacko89

wannabehuge89 said:


> Get some pictures up mate I want to see what i'm up against!


You get a journal up buddy! lol

Pics will be coming on Jan 4th day of diet start. Thats what ?5? juniors from uk-m all competing in portsmouth?


----------



## Jacko89

RobZombie said:


> Jack that would be good to see mate, im going to document my gear/ped use threwout to.


Well i wrote up what i thought would work, Dale said it was to complicated so maybe get a couple of others to look at it but i think its pretty good.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Thats what ?5? juniors from uk-m all competing in portsmouth?


5 from Uk-M and 3 more i know of in person.

Having said that alot well drop out, can still see a good 7-8 jouniors turning up on the day though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Jacko89 said:


> I am dropping orals for the same reason as IB says, to drop water. Ill be running the test-e all the way through though and bumping it up for 4 weeks after show with some naps as a rebound.
> 
> Good to see you in here IB


you'll want to switch that test-e to test prop a couple of weeks out from the show mate.

Test prop leaves the system quicker due to being a short ester, in the last week you want to be drying out and that means dropping the test.

Test makes you retain water....

now, i your running test-e you'll have to drop it further out due to the longer ester which means you have a bigger window to lose muscle mass while heavy dieting that close to a show.

Test prop mean you only have to drop it a 7-10 days out before the water is lost.

my two pennies


----------



## Incredible Bulk

RobZombie said:


> 5 from Uk-M and 3 more i know of in person.
> 
> Having said that alot well drop out, can still see a good 7-8 jouniors turning up on the day though!


thats good, only 2 last year :beer:


----------



## sphinx121

The juniors at portsomouth is sounding like its going to be a good one to watch... im def going to go down and watch as i know a few people also doing other classes aswell. looking forward to it even if it is over 4 months away which to me it is ages but will fly by for you lads doing it...


----------



## notorious1990

will be a very good junior line up  cant wait to get on stage.. see you all there lol


----------



## Jacko89

Incredible Bulk said:


> you'll want to switch that test-e to test prop a couple of weeks out from the show mate.
> 
> Test prop leaves the system quicker due to being a short ester, in the last week you want to be drying out and that means dropping the test.
> 
> Test makes you retain water....
> 
> now, i your running test-e you'll have to drop it further out due to the longer ester which means you have a bigger window to lose muscle mass while heavy dieting that close to a show.
> 
> Test prop mean you only have to drop it a 7-10 days out before the water is lost.
> 
> my two pennies


Very good advice mate CHEERS! So what would you run the last 7-10 days to keep size?


----------



## Jacko89

My mate has just confirmed he will be in the under 90's which is cool.

It's good that there is this many people saying they will be there but i guess we will tell on the day. Im 100% all over this and i will definately be there.

Friday - arms

Seated bicep curls(together) - 4x12

EZ-bar curls - 4x12-15

CGBP - 4x10-12

Cable pushdowns - 5x12-15

Massive pump, hurts to move them now


----------



## Jacko89

I'll put my cutting cycle up as i've planned it even after what IB has said and then see what you think, please critique this is what i've just done on my own so could be utter sh!te and all advice welcome.

Week 16 being the week of the show.

Week 1-16 - 600mg test-e + another 2 weeks after show with a higher dose for rebound

Week 1-5 - 300mg deca carried on from now, will be 10 weeks total

Week 7-10 - 100mg tren-a EOD

Week 10-15 - 100mg masteron EOD

Week 11-15 - Winstrol 50mg ED, halo 50mg ED

Week 9-15 - T3's starting at 25mcg ED tapering up 25mcg's EW upto 100mcg then back down at 5 days each taper


----------



## Jem

OMG I did not know you had a journal going :confused1: or that you were competing this year :confused1:

Have you been hiding or something ? I'm confused Harry


----------



## Jacko89

Lol HI JEM!

Nope not hiding just not updting until late most nights. How are you chick? and yeh ill be competing/winning :lol:


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> Lol HI JEM!
> 
> Nope not hiding just not updting until late most nights. How are you chick? and yeh ill be competing/winning :lol:


Confidence coolio julio :beer:

Good so can we have some pics then please - last ones are from Feb


----------



## Jacko89

PFFFFT! Not you aswell. Pics on Jan 4th(start of diet) you only want to perve at me anyway...like the rest of these guys! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> PFFFFT! Not you aswell. Pics on Jan 4th(start of diet) you only want to perve at me anyway...like the rest of these guys! :whistling:


what's your point


----------



## Jacko89

You can wait.......


----------



## Jem

Ooooh it's like that - better be worth the wait then ....


----------



## Jacko89

would it be anything else?


----------



## LittleChris

T3 seems too high IMO, will lose precious muscle.

Have you ever ran Halo before?

From what I have read on it, you will struggle with 50mg for 4weeks, one of the nastier drugs for sure.


----------



## sphinx121

Jacko89 said:


> I'll put my cutting cycle up as i've planned it even after what IB has said and then see what you think, please critique this is what i've just done on my own so could be utter sh!te and all advice welcome.
> 
> Week 16 being the week of the show.
> 
> Week 1-16 - 600mg test-e + another 2 weeks after show with a higher dose for rebound
> 
> Week 1-5 - 300mg deca carried on from now, will be 10 weeks total
> 
> Week 7-10 - 100mg tren-a EOD
> 
> Week 10-15 - 100mg masteron EOD
> 
> Week 11-15 - Winstrol 50mg ED, halo 50mg ED
> 
> Week 9-15 - T3's starting at 25mcg ED tapering up 25mcg's EW upto 100mcg then back down at 5 days each taper


You will have to drop the test before the week of the show to drop the water that the test causes you to hold. even if you dont suffer with water retention badly you will not come in as dry. I would take Ib's advise and drop the long estered stuff a few weeks out and run short ester compounds and orals.

Why are you thinking of dropping the tren 5 weeks out? why not start it a little later and run it with the masteron untill the show to benifit from its properties abit more. And with the Winny aswell you should look like yove been chisseled out of stone.. is the halo needed aswell?

You Might find as a first time t3 user you might not need to taper the dose up that high, play it by ear and see how you feel.


----------



## Haimer

Jacko89 said:


> Man that sucks! You all better now though?
> 
> New girlfriend/still unofficial girlfriend is going real well...still not jabbing for me but it will come in time
> 
> Definately mate we will have to have a session will shall arrange after xmas!


Yeah touch wood I'm fine, as with Scott I keep picking up small colds but nothing harmful.

That's great to hear, it's good having a missus with gym I find - very helpful at times. Yeah nice one mate, sounds like a plan!

What with diet starting in Jan & you already pretty lean are you going to "treat yourself" over Christmas and enjoy the festive time or stay how you currently are?



RobZombie said:


> Was out of the gym for 5-6 weeks should have been longer but went back too soon really. My immune system is still shot mate and this was from back in Sept/oct. Picking up a cold weekly it feels.


I didn't realise it was that bad until I got it, just thought it was some small fever - obviously not. I'm feeling the same mate just getting plenty of fresh air and trying to stay away from ill people! Will have to pop by your journal too as shall be attending.


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> That's great to hear, it's good having a missus with gym I find - very helpful at times. Yeah nice one mate, sounds like a plan!
> 
> What with diet starting in Jan & you already pretty lean are you going to "treat yourself" over Christmas and enjoy the festive time or stay how you currently are?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Update, the missus has agreed to do jabs for me  cant reach left glute anymore!WINNER!
> 
> Im not going to completely gorge over xmas. Xmas day will be a massive cheat day but the rest of the time will just be as normal, as i keep saying im in it to win it and im not overly keen on xmas, im a scrooge bigtime!


----------



## Jacko89

sphinx121 said:


> You will have to drop the test before the week of the show to drop the water that the test causes you to hold. even if you dont suffer with water retention badly you will not come in as dry. I would take Ib's advise and drop the long estered stuff a few weeks out and run short ester compounds and orals.
> 
> Why are you thinking of dropping the tren 5 weeks out? why not start it a little later and run it with the masteron untill the show to benifit from its properties abit more. And with the Winny aswell you should look like yove been chisseled out of stone.. is the halo needed aswell?
> 
> You Might find as a first time t3 user you might not need to taper the dose up that high, play it by ear and see how you feel.


Yeh as i said mate i was just posting so you all knew what i had come up with but now i have advice coming in i will change it.

Very good advice mate cheers! Not used halo before but talking with my mate he said to run it at 20mg ED and for some reason i posted 50mg ED, he also said to run the winny at 20mg a day, no idea where i got the 50mg from but eh....lol.

Also with the T3 if i feel i wont need to go that high then i wont, this is all a massive learning curve to me and i thank all the guys who help and advise me.


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest

Bench - 4x12

Smith wide grip bench - 4x12

cable flyes - 3x12

DB flyes - 3x12

Diet has been shakes+pineapple all day + eggs for breakfast and lasagne for tea because i had a call from mum this morning just before i was going to cook my mince and had to go rescue her as she had a flat tyre.

Workout was good though and im getting hungry every 2 hours, even all weekend so im guessing this is the deca + because i dropped the naps.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Back

Cable rows - 2x20 light warmup

Bent over rows - 4x10 100kg's

Wide grip pull ups - 4x10

V-bar pulldowns - 4x12 14plates(machine plates)

Seated row hammer grip - 4x12 14,16,18,20(stack) plates

Eaten a whole loooooad of clean food today and still gettin hungry, i think the pineapple is giving me this feeling, antioxidant i guess.

Been working on a couple of ideas today of how i will train over the diet.


----------



## Jacko89

A few updates to put in.

Wednesday - Quads

Smiths front squats with heels raised - 5x8-15

Legs extensions - 4x12-15

Split squats -3x12L+R

All partial reps so not locking out at the top, KILLLLLLED ME!

Thursday - Hams+Shoulders

SLDL - 3x15 45kg DB's

Hamstring curl machine - 3x12

DB shoulder press - 4x8-12 (partials)

Lat raises - 4x12-15

Shoulder press machine - 4x10-15

Reverse smiths upright rows - 3x20

Very good workout, my friend Louise trained with me on this then we went out for steak staright after which was aso very good.

My body is still changing everyday.

Did my jab on weds before training legs in my quad, no PIP yesterday until about 2pm, woke up this morning and i can barely walk. It feels as if the oil has ran down inside my leg to behind my knee as the PIP isnt at the injection site its just above me knee. Just dosed up on nurofen and now its loosening off a bit but still swollen as hell.

Ive got arms to train 2nite. Diet's still been really good, weight is at 83kg's again but bf% is definately down. Legs + lats were weak point and this last 6 weeks they have caught up, lats are very good and legs definately will be by the time the show comes.


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Biceps (was going to do triceps aswell but i left it too late and got too hungry)

Seated alt Db curls - 4x12 20kg DB's, nice and slow

Standing Db curls together - 4x15 15kg DB's, again nice and slow

EZ bar curls - 3x12 + 1 set of 21's

Good pump. Eaten well again yeterday and so far today.

Saturday - Triceps

Smiths CGBP - 4x10-12 80,90,100,100 kg sets

Dips - 4x15 Just bodyweight, no locking out on the top of the dip. Knees still to swollen to bend from the jab so couldn't use any weight without it being uncomfortable.

Cable pushdowns - 25,20,15,12,12 going heavier each set

Diamond press ups to failure - 23 reps i think, killed my tri's

Gotta go food and xmas shopping again in a minute and tidy the flat up tonight, got people coming round for drinks and we are going out. I'm not planning to drink but im weak for females lol.


----------



## LittleChris

Thought you weren't going to drink until post contest?


----------



## hilly

mate if theirs females in the mix then get soem drink into you. Its xmas and a couple of drinks wont hurt.

Im hoping the 20 ive had this weekend wont kill me either


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Tuesday - Back
> 
> Cable rows - 2x20 light warmup
> 
> Bent over rows - 4x10 100kg's
> 
> Wide grip pull ups - 4x10
> 
> V-bar pulldowns - 4x12 14plates(machine plates)
> 
> Seated row hammer grip - 4x12 14,16,18,20(stack) plates
> 
> Eaten a whole loooooad of clean food today and still gettin hungry, i think the pineapple is giving me this feeling, antioxidant i guess.
> 
> Been working on a couple of ideas today of how i will train over the diet.


its due to it aiding digestion through its digestive enzymes, not antioxidant properties that are making you hungrier :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Yeh as i said mate i was just posting so you all knew what i had come up with but now i have advice coming in i will change it.
> 
> Very good advice mate cheers! Not used halo before but talking with my mate he said to run it at 20mg ED and for some reason i posted 50mg ED, he also said to run the winny at 20mg a day, no idea where i got the 50mg from but eh....lol.
> 
> Also with the T3 if i feel i wont need to go that high then i wont, this is all a massive learning curve to me and i thank all the guys who help and advise me.


run the halo at 30 and run the winny at 50......ul get nuffin out of winni at all at 20 a day, if ur fine with 30 halo for the first cuple weeks, up it to 40 and then 50 leading into the comp.

with t3 totally play it by ear...start at 25 mcg but increase it by 12.5mcgs if need be.....


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> run the halo at 30 and run the winny at 50......ul get nuffin out of winni at all at 20 a day, if ur fine with 30 halo for the first cuple weeks, up it to 40 and then 50 leading into the comp.
> 
> with t3 totally play it by ear...start at 25 mcg but increase it by 12.5mcgs if need be.....


Sweet, cheers mate. Thats good advice.So what do you think about switching from long to short esters?


----------



## Dan86

what is the date of the show and where is it being held wouldn't mind coming to watch as i would like to get into bodybuilding.


----------



## GHS

Looking forward to the pics on the 4th...


----------



## LittleChris

GHS said:


> Looking forward to the pics on the 4th...


Same. Striations in the offseason is awesome, especially at 83kg. Can't have much left to lose :beer:


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Sweet, cheers mate. Thats good advice.So what do you think about switching from long to short esters?


no worries buddy, well i didnt switch for the portsmouth but did switch to short for the british...i switched from test e + eq over to onerip by prochem which is tren ace/mast ace/test prop......found it to be absolutely awesome, if u look at my pics at 3-4 weeks out can see the hardness change to a new level cos of that. i added winni in aswell at 5 weeks out and halo+ proviron at 4 weeks out.


----------



## skinnyjoe313

great journal mate

good luck!


----------



## Jacko89

Dan86 said:


> what is the date of the show and where is it being held wouldn't mind coming to watch as i would like to get into bodybuilding.


April 18th buddy.



GHS said:


> Looking forward to the pics on the 4th...


They will be here 



LittleChris said:


> Same. Striations in the offseason is awesome, especially at 83kg. Can't have much left to lose :beer:


 :thumb:

Monday - Chest

DB chest press - 4x10,8,8,10 45kg db's and 40's on the last set

DB flyes - 4x12 22kg db's x1, then 25kg db's x3

Chest Press machine - 3xfail started at 16 then to 18 and 20(stack)

Very intense workout, took 25mins, very good.

Diet has been great again. That whiskey saturday night dehydrated me yesterday but i got 7 litres of water in yesterday and 5 so far today.


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> no worries buddy, well i didnt switch for the portsmouth but did switch to short for the british...i switched from test e + eq over to onerip by prochem which is tren ace/mast ace/test prop......found it to be absolutely awesome, if u look at my pics at 3-4 weeks out can see the hardness change to a new level cos of that. i added winni in aswell at 5 weeks out and halo+ proviron at 4 weeks out.


Right, ill see what version of onerip i can get hold of. I can only source bio-chem and they do copies of nearly everything im sure. Been rethinking the cutting cycle, im in no hurry yet.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

skinnyjoe313 said:


> great journal mate
> 
> good luck!


Cheers buddy!


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Right, ill see what version of onerip i can get hold of. I can only source bio-chem and they do copies of nearly everything im sure. Been rethinking the cutting cycle, im in no hurry yet.
> 
> :thumbup1:


iv got some of the biochem stuff too...not used it yet...gonna use it at end of my next cycle....if u can id try get the prochem stuff for ur comp tho cos then ul def b sur of quality


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> iv got some of the biochem stuff too...not used it yet...gonna use it at end of my next cycle....if u can id try get the prochem stuff for ur comp tho cos then ul def b sur of quality


I can only source the biochem gear, i like it alot its working very well for me and judging by the PIP id say its overdosed. Im gunna PM you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

Gainer said:


> Nice journal so far mate! Wish you all the best. Are you still bulking at the moment? just wondering why you do so many reps/sets per exercise? Cheers
> 
> Luke


Thanks mate. Yeh clean bulking still. Weights still at 83kg but looking leaner all the time just by dropping sauces and salt.

I like doing reps because i get more of a pump and i feel that its safer and more comfortable on my joints, touchwood i've never had any joint problems or discomfort and im sure its from high reps. I do use low reps just not very often. I train at a very high intensity even with the 15 reps and it works very well for me.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Shoulders (was meant to be back but i've changed it around to fit a leg workout in with my mate Nick on thursday morning and back with Russ 2moro night)

Eating mince and cheese as i wrote this and it tastes good. I've had just about 4000kcals clean food today with just 2 shakes and feel great.

Lat raises - 1x20 warm up

Db press - 4x8-10 40kg DB's then 35kg's on the last set

Smith Press - 4x10-12 80kg upto 100kg

Lat raises - 3x12 22.5kg db's

Shoulder press machine sat reverse(hits more rear delt) - 1xfailure

Another great workout!


----------



## GHS

Cheese isn't very clean?


----------



## Jacko89

I class cheese as clean! It's clean enough for clean bulk mate.


----------



## GHS

Jacko89 said:


> I class cheese as clean! It's clean enough for clean bulk mate.


 :lol: :lol:

OK then mate.

Cheese is clean :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89

It's clean enough until Jan 4th at least


----------



## Rick89

Journal looking good mate, hope all is well and good luck with rest of prep.


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> Monday -Chest
> 
> Bench press - 1x12 60kg, 1x12 90kg, 1x8 110kg, 1x6 130kg, 1x12 60kg - i think that many reps for 130kg might be PB but i don't really pay much attention.


How come you only shoulder press 40kgs with a 130kg bench? You got problems with your shoulder or something? :confused1:


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> How come you only shoulder press 40kgs with a 130kg bench? You got problems with your shoulder or something? :confused1:


I press the 40kg dumbells mate. On the smiths machine i was pressing 100kg for 3 sets of 10 this week. No problems with any part of my body TOUCH WOOD.


----------



## Jacko89

Missed out a leg update from last thursday - umm....

Squats - 4x12-15

Leg Press - 4x12-15

Hack Squat - 4x15

Lying Ham curls - 3x15

Seated ham curls - 3x15

Was a very good workout. We did this at 11am and man it killed both of us, we had to be in early as the gym shut at 12.

Monday - Chest

DB Chest press - 4x10-12

DB Flyes - 4x15

Hybrid cable press/flye - 4x12 (very nice exercise you can do on the new set of cables we have)

That was all i did for chest and its absolutely ruined today, thought i had slightly torn pec minor yesterday but it was just totally fatigued as today its just DOMS, thanks fcuk.

Tuesday - Back+bi's

Cable Rows - 4x12L+R then 10 together

Wide grip pull ups - 4x10

Bent over rows - 4x12

Seated row machine - 4x12

Standing DB curls - 2x12L+R

Seated DB curls - 2x12L+R

21's x 3sets

Another awesome workout. I think the deca is giving me insane pumps as i can barely move sometimes after working out lol.

I made a thread today about having strange dreams and sleep talking since taking deca, hopefully someone can shed some light on this.

I've been abusing christmas and getting as much food as i can in before diet starts next monday, most of it clean but topping up with crap!!


----------



## Jacko89

I think i missed out a workout update but nevermind.

OMG i can't wait for tomorrow to come round and get back into a routine xmas+new years has killed me just doing nothing, i feel so lost.

The diet and drug use has been sorted everything is GTG i am buzzing so much for this and cannot wait for tomorrow. Last thing to decide is a song + routine lol. Can't seem to find a decent song without swearing in.

I have so much support from close friends and guys at the gym and a hell of a lot from my girl it's such a great feeling.


----------



## Haimer

That's good to hear man! What sort of music you into? Or want to pose to? Was it a naughty Xmas and New Year?


----------



## GHS

Are we still getting picture updates on the 4th as promissed?


----------



## LittleChris

Good to hear you enjoyed the festive period, still got the striations? Looking forward to the pictures tomorrow


----------



## wannabehuge89

Jacko89 said:


> You get a journal up buddy! lol
> 
> Pics will be coming on Jan 4th day of diet start. Thats what ?5? juniors from uk-m all competing in portsmouth?


Journals up now mate! lol :tongue:


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> That's good to hear man! What sort of music you into? Or want to pose to? Was it a naughty Xmas and New Year?


All sorts buddy but im wanting a system of a down track to pose to i think. Xmas was random rather than naughty but yeh i guess it was naughty lol.



GHS said:


> Are we still getting picture updates on the 4th as promissed?


I'm going to take pics of each muscle group after i've trained them so will get one a night 



LittleChris said:


> Good to hear you enjoyed the festive period, still got the striations? Looking forward to the pictures tomorrow


I swear my waist has shrunk lol. Still have slight and i mean slight striations in delts but a good pump will sort that out.



wannabehuge89 said:


> Journals up now mate! lol :tongue:


Ill have a look mate did you get pics up in it?


----------



## GHS

Why take pumped up pictures once trained?

Just get a full body shot up and stop being a girl.


----------



## Jacko89

GHS said:


> Why take pumped up pictures once trained?
> 
> Just get a full body shot up and stop being a girl.


Because i will be working in the gym and i cant really ask a member to take a picture of me can i so i'll get my training partner to do it


----------



## GHS

Jacko89 said:


> Because i will be working in the gym and i cant really ask a member to take a picture of me can i so i'll get my training partner to do it


 That doesn't make sense?

Is your training partner unaible to take full body pics? :whistling:

Just get in front of the mirror at home and take a full body pic.


----------



## Jacko89

GHS said:


> That doesn't make sense?
> 
> Is your training partner unaible to take full body pics? :whistling:
> 
> Just get in front of the mirror at home and take a full body pic.


Oh now i see what your saying i will do that aswell DUH :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

Hope all is still well mate sorry not been on for a while


----------



## Jacko89

Couldn't get a picture taken so i just took one at home by myself but will get someone else to do one tomorrow i think my girl is coming in so she will.

First day of the diet has been ok, gym has been busy with inductions so i havn't eaten when i planned to but its all good.


----------



## Jacko89

Weighing 80kg's btw this morning


----------



## Haimer

Mate you have to go for Toxicity by SOAD it would be perfect to pose to.


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> Mate you have to go for Toxicity by SOAD it would be perfect to pose to.


I want to pose to Mr Jack as that would just be so fitting, what with my name and all but can't find a censored version.


----------



## XJPX

look at some of shawn ray/milos sarcev posing vids....will giv u great inspiration on how to pose and sort of music tht fits tht style...awesome way of posing IMO


----------



## Jacko89

Will do jordan, i've seen a few of Shawn's vids and i like them.

Monday -Chest

Incline bench - 4x9-12 the last 2 sets were 110kg for 1x10 and 1x9, was happy with this and wasn't 'too' difficult but had no spotter to go anymore without being dangerous.

Flat flyes - 4x12

Cable hybrid press/flyes - 4x12

Only a short workout again with high intensity but man my chest is destroyed again today.

Did 30mins cardio at 6.45am this morning then came home to eat and slept for another hour while my chicken was cooking. Went back down the gym at 10.30am and trained back as i won't have time tonight as i'll be doing an induction.

Tuesday-Back

Wide grip pull ups - 4x10

Bent over row - 4x12 80kg

Single arm cable rows - 4x12L+R

Reverse DB flyes - 4x12

V-bar pulldowns - 3x10

Going for a shower and a shave now before work at one then due my next feed.


----------



## Jem

Jacko89 said:


> Couldn't get a picture taken so i just took one at home by myself but will get someone else to do one tomorrow i think my girl is coming in so she will.
> 
> First day of the diet has been ok, gym has been busy with inductions so i havn't eaten when i planned to but its all good.


Bit of a cheeky shot eh  all looking good Harry :thumb:


----------



## onefatidiot

Jacko89 said:


> I want to pose to Mr Jack as that would just be so fitting, what with my name and all but can't find a censored version.


Good luck mate

I have a censored version somewhere! Might actually get my **** back down the gym at some point rather than training at home. Will look if i have it in abit and if i do , i will drop it in to you at your gym mate.


----------



## Jacko89

onefatidiot said:


> Good luck mate
> 
> I have a censored version somewhere! Might actually get my **** back down the gym at some point rather than training at home. Will look if i have it in abit and if i do , i will drop it in to you at your gym mate.


 :confused1: confused the hell out of me lol. Who is this? But yeh that would be awesome mate thanks.


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Bit of a cheeky shot eh  all looking good Harry :thumb:


Is alright...ill get better ones though of compularies, or some of them.


----------



## Jacko89

No training updates as i cant get to the gym because of snow and now its going to freeze so b0llox!

Diets been great today, did 40mins cardio this morning walking around in the snow storm at 6.30am, cleared my head for the day but man it was cold. Still feeling hungry though, ive got one more meal to go.

Hopefully i can get to the gym for legs tomorrow if not i will catch up friday and over the weekend, no biggy.


----------



## Haimer

Heard Shaftesbury got hit pretty bad mate, you got much?

What supplements do you take? Not meaning gear!


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> Heard Shaftesbury got hit pretty bad mate, you got much?
> 
> What supplements do you take? Not meaning gear!


Yeh we got like 5-6inches depending where you are but its all frozen now. Supposedly more coming on sunday.

Only taking Omega3,6,9 and BCAA's before AM cardio and after training atm, waiting for my money to sort itself out then will get my vits and stuff in.


----------



## Galtonator

HELLO MATE glad your still going well. This weather is a pain aint it


----------



## Jacko89

Hey buddy, how you doing? Yeh the weather is a pain, i managed to get to the gym. It's ok once you get to the main roads but man what a mission getting there lol. Hows your training going?

Thursday - Legs

Smith front squats - 4x12

Leg extensions - 4x15-8

Split squats - 4x12

Ham curl machine - 2x15

DB SLDL - 2x15

Then a bit of abs.

Very good workout but i can feel that it's alot harder with the lower calories already. Diet is going well, looking leaner so i think its probably water.


----------



## XJPX

i like tht leg session a lot mate, why less sets on ur hammies tho??


----------



## Jacko89

I only recently (8?weeks ago) started training hamstrings because i've always had cramping issues really bad with them but now they are getting used to it so i will up the sets again next week. Only did 3 last week so it's going up


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> I only recently (8?weeks ago) started training hamstrings because i've always had cramping issues really bad with them but now they are getting used to it so i will up the sets again next week. Only did 3 last week so it's going up


just stretch lots after ur session will keep them loose enuff to batter them without cramping each session.


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh they were always flexible until i trained them but i do stretch them out now. I'm going to PM you a sec buddy.


----------



## dale_flex

Im about as flexible as a brick mate but i find DB SLDL give me more freedom in the movement and a better stretch than loading up a barbell


----------



## Jacko89

dale_flex said:


> Im about as flexible as a brick mate but i find DB SLDL give me more freedom in the movement and a better stretch than loading up a barbell


Yes mate definately im with you on this.


----------



## hilly

i liked using dumbells but once i get past the 50kg their to big to keep form properly without banging 2gether


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> i liked using dumbells but once i get past the 50kg their to big to keep form properly without banging 2gether


Twist them outwards mate so they are at angles, works a treat.


----------



## hilly

have tried everything mate plus i got 15 reps out of the 50's so barbell is the next logical choice altho i find anything over 140 puts to much pressure on my lower back


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> have tried everything mate plus i got 15 reps out of the 50's so barbell is the next logical choice altho i find anything over 140 puts to much pressure on my lower back


Yeh i guess it is mate. What can you deadlift?


----------



## hilly

havnt done them for several months but ive pulled a 220 or 230 without straps before.


----------



## Jacko89

Good effort buddy. How come you havn't done them? I used to train them religously but since i stopped and started doing more rows and pull ups my back has come on loads better.


----------



## hilly

because the gym i train in has these terrible cheap hollow bars that are very fat. as i have small hands my grip goes to **** when i get heavy even with straps and i strugle to pull over 200. this does nothing but **** me off so i dnt do them lol.


----------



## Jacko89

lol fair enough buddy. Winge at them until they get new bars.


----------



## Galtonator

Jacko89 said:


> Hey buddy, how you doing? Yeh the weather is a pain, i managed to get to the gym. It's ok once you get to the main roads but man what a mission getting there lol. Hows your training going?
> 
> Thursday - Legs
> 
> Smith front squats - 4x12
> 
> Leg extensions - 4x15-8
> 
> Split squats - 4x12
> 
> Ham curl machine - 2x15
> 
> DB SLDL - 2x15
> 
> Then a bit of abs.
> 
> Very good workout but i can feel that it's alot harder with the lower calories already. Diet is going well, looking leaner so i think its probably water.


Hello buddy

Glad your getting about

Decemebr was a bit of a write off with our wedding and chrimbo. Training is back on track now and so is the diet feel much better for it:thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

Galtonator said:


> Hello buddy
> 
> Glad your getting about
> 
> Decemebr was a bit of a write off with our wedding and chrimbo. Training is back on track now and so is the diet feel much better for it:thumb:


Oh yeh congratulations on getting married mate i seen the pics on facebook :thumbup1:

Glad your back on track mate.


----------



## Galtonator

Thank you

We are going to the pompy show this year as its the day after my birthday. Go get em mate


----------



## Jacko89

Galtonator said:


> Thank you
> 
> We are going to the pompy show this year as its the day after my birthday. Go get em mate


Sweeeeeeet!! There is a load of guys from the gym that are coming to watch aparantly it should be good.

Will be good to meet you mate


----------



## Jacko89

Fridays i trained shoulders, dont remember what i did but i did it lol.

My diet for the first week has been exactly as planned and has gone very well.

I weighed in this morning after 30mins cardio.

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

I'm happy with the first weeks loss, i'm hoping to keep it around this much all the way through.

I have chicken cooking now so im going to sleep while it is  I'll catch you all later.


----------



## Jacko89

Diet has been as planned so far today although i had a minor disagreement with the peanut butter jar becuase i couldnt reach the bottom to get it out without a spoon(which i forgot), so i smashed it lol.

The hunger has come back even though i havn't had it since last tuesday and my food is the same. I think it's the AM cardio that does it though.

Will update todays training when im done, not starting until 8 though.


----------



## Jacko89

Monday -Chest

Incline Bench press - 4x8-12 the 2 sets that i did on 8 reps was with 120kg

Incline DB press - 4x12 40kg db's

Incline Flyes - 3x12 22.5kg db's

Flat flyes - 3x12 22.5kg db's

Chest press machine - drop sets to failure

Diet was perfect yesterday. I did my bodyfat on the calipers and got a more accurate reading as i didnt realise we missed out my tricep last time we did it becuase my boss couldn't get any skin but yesterday i just told him to pinch it. Anyway it came out at 13.5% and last time would have been 14.3% so not doing bad.

Tuesday - AM cardio 25mins


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts - 4x12,10,8,6

Weighted pull ups - 3x10, 1x8 with 10kg's on me

V-bar pull downs - 4x12,10,10,8

Seated rows - 4x12-15

Nice little workout again. Came out of the gym thinking there would be a little bit of snow because people had been in and out saying it aint that bad but by the time i got out there it obviously had gotten worse. The drive home was LOTS of fun 

I've got one more meal at 10 and then im done again, another perfect day of food.

i'll attempt cardio if i can get there in the morning if not ill walk around town for 40mins playing snow on my own lol.


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 20x60kg,15x100kg,12x130kg,6x150kg(PB)

Leg Press - 4x12-15

Leg extensions - 4x15-10

Hamstring curl machine - 4x12-15

SLDL - 3x12

Well happy with the PB. Diet has been good again. Ive been sledging with my girl and out friend all day, will upload the vids to facebook in a bit, sooooooooo funny. I nearly bailed onto my wrists and thought that wont help my training so i landed on my face instead


----------



## Jacko89

Thursday - Shoulders

Lat raises - 1x25 10kg DB's (warm up)

Smith press - 4x15-8

Lat raises - 4x15-12

Low/high cable cross - 4x12L+R

Shoulder press machine (sat backwards for rear delts) - 5x15,12,10,8,25(dropset)

Did 15mins cardio too after this. Didn't do any AM cardio this morning, didn't sleep well last night so i caught up after eating.


----------



## Jacko89

No visitiors....man i must be boring lol.

Friday - Arms

Seated curls - 4x10

Cable 21's - 3sets

FST7 curls (elbows against wall)

CGBP - 4x12-15

Weighted dips - 4x12

Rope extensions - 4x15

Really nice workout again. Diet has been great, just one more meal of eggs+oats to go. Second week of dieting nearly over and i can see a big difference in my body. Shoulders+triceps are definately my strong parts. Can't wait to see what the weigh in sunday brings.


----------



## hilly

im following along mate but you dont post ure diet and seem to be making good progress so not much for me to comment on.

Doesnt seem you need any advice as all is going in the right direction 

when is next set of update pics??


----------



## Jacko89

That is very true maybe i should post it up. Thanks for following though mate.

Hoping to post update pics sometime sunday after i weigh in before my cheat.

Posting diet in next post.


----------



## Jacko89

pro carbs fats kcals

Total 52.6	67.8	37.6	804.2

Meal 2	Whey 2 scoops	47.2	3.6	4.2	236

10:00 AM

2 tbsp peanut butter (32g)	8	6	16	188

Total 55.2	9.6	20.2	424

Meal 3	200g chicken	58	0	6	302

01:00 PM	100g broccoli	4	14	0	70

Total 62	14	6	372

Meal 4	200g salmon/tuna	50	0	16	364

04:00 PM	100g broccoli	4	14	0	70

Total 54	14	16	434

Meal 5	200g chicken	58	0	6	302

07:00 PM	100g broccoli	4	14	0	70

Total 62	14	6	372

Meal 6	200g chicken	58	0	6	302

10:00 PM

1 cup eggs (243g)	31	2	24	347

Total 89	2	30	649

Overall Total 374.8	121.4	115.8	3055.2

Supplements	400mg caffiene, 200mg morning and before training

BCAA's 10mg pre AM cardio + 10mg Post evening workout

It would only let me copy and paste it so you should be able to crack it. Meal 1 didn't show up for some reason but its 1cup eggs and 80g's oats.


----------



## Jem

Yo, you - well just thought I'd say hello being as you popped along to mine. All appears to be going swimmingly in here - all smooth sailing

MEH !

Where's the drama ?

x


----------



## hilly

are you carb cycling? is that right 120ish carbs for the day? how many weeks are you out?


----------



## Jacko89

I dont do well on carbs mate so i keep them low all the time not just while dieting, so yeh 120g ish is right. erm this sunday will be 14weeks out.


----------



## Jacko89

Jem said:


> Yo, you - well just thought I'd say hello being as you popped along to mine. All appears to be going swimmingly in here - all smooth sailing
> 
> MEH !
> 
> Where's the drama ?
> 
> x


The drama is in my life not on here :lol:


----------



## Jem

Well it follows me everywhere ...or maybe it's just me .... who knows ?


----------



## Jacko89

Weighed in this morning.

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

17.01.10 - 167.2lbs

I don't like losing this much weight this week. I havn't missed one meal and have only done cardio twice so this next week im not doing cardio and see how that goes.


----------



## hilly

yeh thats 2 big of a drop IMO pal


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> yeh thats 2 big of a drop IMO pal


Maybe its becuase its still early in the diet? Water maybe?


----------



## hilly

usually water weight only first week or 2.

i would keep cardio but up food. more food = better IMO


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> usually water weight only first week or 2.
> 
> i would keep cardio but up food. more food = better IMO


Nearly on 3100kcals at the mo, surely thats plenty and still being calorie deficit?


----------



## XJPX

if uv dropped 6 pounds this week then summin aint right, id up my carbs ever so slightly next week but keep in the cardio


----------



## hilly

id up the cals for a week and see how you go.


----------



## Haimer

Could it be from more general exercise? What with the snow last week did you do more running and playing about? Seems like a big drop, though this may be 1 of the reasons?


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> if uv dropped 6 pounds this week then summin aint right, id up my carbs ever so slightly next week but keep in the cardio


Sounds like a plan, ill add another dose of oats in and up the broccolli to double.


----------



## dale_flex

Agree with hilly and jordan mate that's a big drop.


----------



## Jacko89

I've still got 14 weeks of dieting anyway so i still have a little time to adjust.


----------



## Jacko89

My blood pressure now after eating at 1pm 115/81


----------



## ScottCP

Big drop in one week mate but it is only your 3rd week of dieting weight always dips fast the first month for me.

One thing you dont want to do is diet to hard and loose alot of your muscle with the fat, somthing i did last time i cut. The whole things just a very fine balancing act.


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Big drop in one week mate but it is only your 3rd week of dieting weight always dips fast the first month for me.
> 
> One thing you dont want to do is diet to hard and loose alot of your muscle with the fat, somthing i did last time i cut. The whole things just a very fine balancing act.


Exactly mate, i think it could have been water but i've slightly upped the carbs as Jordan and Hilly have said. I'm not to worried about it at the minute and i dont appear to have lost any size just bodyfat.


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest

Incline bench - 4x8-15 got 8reps out on 120kg twice

Incline DB press - 4x10 45kg db's

Incline flyes - 4x12 25kg db's

Wide dips - 4x8 with 25kg strapped on, these were hard after all of that.

Got back tonight will update later.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Back

V-bar lying pulldowns - 4x15-10

Wide pull ups - 4x8

Cable rows with arms crossed over - 4x12

Seated row machine - 4x15-8

25mins cardio after aswell


----------



## dale_flex

Hows the strength holding up mate after the slightly high drop in weight this week? I noticed the PB on incline bench so cant be too bad?


----------



## Jacko89

Strength is still going up everyweek mate, either reps or weight is going up 

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 4x15-10

Hack Squat - 4x15

Leg extension - 4x15-10

Lying ham curls - 4x15-10

Seated Ham curls - 4x15-12

Legs are fuccked today, just eating now after doing cardio this morning


----------



## Jacko89

25mins cardio AM

Thursday - Shoulders

WU Cable raises at different angles to hit all 3 heads of delt, just light high reps

Smith press - 1x15 70kg, 1x15 90kg, 1x12 110kg, 1x8 130kg(PB)

High low cable cross - 3x12 L+R

Cross raises - 3x10 25kg's

Lying lat raises - 3x10 10kg DB WELL HARD

Drop set lat raises - dropped from the 20kg's down to 5kg's

A very different workout to normal really trying to hit rear delt.

Feeling great and looking great, my mate is happy with how im looking and doing, lets see what sunday bring after weigh in and bodyfat measurement.

I'm having a massage on sunday also from a woman that uses our massage room in the gym, can't wait!


----------



## Jacko89

P.s. legs are still smashed!


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Arms

Seated bicep curls - 4x15-8

FST-7 curls (back against wall)

Smiths CGBP - 4x10 only with 70kg but really slow and squeezin all the way through, now they are PUMPED!

FST-7 bodyweight dips

Good workout, nice pump. Didn't really have the energy to do anything else but still very nice. I have a very hectic weekend lined up so i might not update anything but i will be weighing in and doing bodyfat sunday morning and will update when i can. Need to concentrate on getting the meals in still even on this busy weekend.

I havn't missed one meal yet, 42 a week


----------



## Haimer

What were your plans for weekend mate? How has eating been given being busy?


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> What were your plans for weekend mate? How has eating been given being busy?


Just helping out my old man really and spending time with my girl visiting family and that. Havn't missed a meal all weekend so all is good.

Cheat meal was awesome. Pizza hut is my favourite!!!


----------



## Jacko89

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

17.01.10 - 167.2lbs

24.01.10 - 167.2lbs

Ok so after upping the carbs slightly this week my weight didn't change but all my bodyfat measurements have gone down. Not sure if the weight not changing was because of the carb increase or because of yesterdays cheat so i will check my weight tomorrow morning again before cardio and see how that looks. But my bodyfat is now 13.5% with the calipers this morning.


----------



## Jacko89

josh9987 said:


> any pics anytime soon mate?
> 
> good in depth journal!!


Yes mate im planning on more pics this week at some point as i feel i look alot different already. Thanks for popping by, im being as honest and open as i can with this


----------



## Jacko89

25mins cardio done, it dragggggggged today!


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Back

Wide grip pull ups - 4x8-10

Bent over row - 4x12

V-cable pull downs - 4x12-10

Reverse flyes - 4x12

Seated row machine - 4x12 with a dropset on the last one.

I cooked 3 chickens and 6 brocollis this morning so i dont have to do anything for a fwe days. I have cardio in the AM, can't wait to sleep tonight.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Chest

Incline Bench - 1x20 WU, 4x8-12 got upto 120kg today for 8 reps which is weaker from alst week but i forgot my fecking peanut butter today so im putting it down to this!

Incline Flyes (High incline) - 4x12

Single arm cable flyes - 4x12 both sides, first time i've tried these in my own workout, i give them out enough but never use them and i like them

CGBP - 3x12 only 70kg but really concentrated in hitting the centre of my chest

Like i said i forgot my peanut butter at work today which sucked but everything was good, slightly happier than normal today but kinda tired even though my sleep has been real good since i brought a new duvet cover at the weekend lol. Really getting annoyed with going to the toilet every 20-30mins from drinking 6-7 litres a day.

Craving pizza hut, curry and steaks with eggs and mushrooms SO BADLY!


----------



## notorious1990

Jacko89 said:


> Craving pizza hut, curry and steaks with eggs and mushrooms SO BADLY!


I know the feeling mate lol!! and still 11 and a half weeks to go :laugh:


----------



## Jacko89

notorious1990 said:


> I know the feeling mate lol!! and still 11 and a half weeks to go :laugh:


It's driving me insane lol


----------



## XJPX

o boyyy u better get those cravings under raps mate, stil got a long haul to go...dnt wanna b lettin them fuk wid ur hed


----------



## hilly

in a wierd way if thats what u are craving i would stay away from them even in ure cheats to be honest.

During this last year eve when bulking things i really craved that were ****e i stayed away from. What you dont have you cant miss is my theory  altho its very boring


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> o boyyy u better get those cravings under raps mate, stil got a long haul to go...dnt wanna b lettin them fuk wid ur hed


It aint bad enough to cry about....yet....but its only a couple of days after cheat.



hilly said:


> in a wierd way if thats what u are craving i would stay away from them even in ure cheats to be honest.
> 
> During this last year eve when bulking things i really craved that were ****e i stayed away from. What you dont have you cant miss is my theory  altho its very boring


I like you theory mate it makes sense. I think i have persuaded mum to make me her home made chicken curry on sunday though, it will be all healthy ingredients so wont be as bad as a takeaway one :thumbup1:


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 4x15

Leg extensions - 4x 15,15,12,8reps

Smith front squats - 4x12-15

Ham curls - 4x15

Only decided to do one set on hams as 2bh they were still fecked from last week and doing squats last night fried them aswell.

Thursday - Shoulders

Little 3 way delt warm up thing x 2

Smith press - 4x15-12

Lying lat raises - 3x15 10kg DB, 1x12 12.5kg DB

High-low cable cross - 4x15 each side

Very instense workout, it took 30mins between 2 of us so we wasn't hanging around, i had to be out to take my girl home as she has a family meal tonight.

I was meant to eat at 4pm today but couldnt get it in due to work, so i ate at 5.15pm for that meal but i feel real tired and lathargic from not eating at 4.

I upped my omega 3 from 2000mg per day to 6000mg per day, today being the first day. Today i taken 2000mg with breakfast and again with lunch and i will my last meal tonight but im wondering if it will make a difference if i have 1000mg with every meal instead? Experiment i guess. Pics will be taken tomorrow night and posted i promise i've been a busy old beaver this week and running up my own ass.

I'm going to eat again now and have an hours sleep, do some stuff and eat again before bed.


----------



## nicky

hi m8 im new 2 this bodybuilding lark your jornal has inspired me good luck with ur show i fink im gona have ago at portmouth can u post some pics so i can see wot im up against ur the only person im worried about .


----------



## notorious1990

nicky said:


> i fink im gona have ago at portmouth can u post some pics so i can see wot im up against ur the only person im worried about .


wow.. very naive if you ask me.. theres a few other good juniors this year aswell as jack competing in this show.. scott and myself just to name a few.

anyway.. am following this with interest mate.. trainings looking good and strong for your bodyweight

will drop in again soon bro..


----------



## Jacko89

nicky said:


> hi m8 im new 2 this bodybuilding lark your jornal has inspired me good luck with ur show i fink im gona have ago at portmouth can u post some pics so i can see wot im up against ur the only person im worried about .


Hahahaha you little minge! I know its you nick you told me your name on here before....SILLY BOY lol.


----------



## Jacko89

notorious1990 said:


> wow.. very naive if you ask me.. theres a few other good juniors this year aswell as jack competing in this show.. scott and myself just to name a few.
> 
> anyway.. am following this with interest mate.. trainings looking good and strong for your bodyweight
> 
> will drop in again soon bro..


Lol its a mate messing around :lol:

Cheers for popping by mate, the diet hit me hard yesterday and again today it's the same.


----------



## LittleChris

When are we getting new pictures Jacko?


----------



## Jacko89

Tonight mate


----------



## Haimer

Pics done yet mate?


----------



## Jacko89

Sorry didn't do it last night i was nackered. Both my training partners let me down last night so i was kinda p!ssed off too.

Friday - Arms

Seated DB curls - 4x12-10-8-8

Cable "21's" x4

CGBP - 4x12 reeeeeeeeeeeeal slow and squeezing like mad, only 70kg

That was it for my arm workout and I HAVE DOMS!! I never get DOMS in my arms EVER. I really concentrated on contractions alot.

Had to take the pic's myself because neither partner was there so they aint that good at all but will get more tuesday night even if i get a gym member to do it for me, thats a promise!


----------



## dale_flex

Looking well mate. Arms are very good, enjoy your chicken curry


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers mate but i think i look like sh!t in them pics lol, i will get better ones you will see alot more difference. Can't wait for the curry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haimer

Looking good mate arms look pumped as!! Been meaning to ask you mate, what's your gym like? Any good?


----------



## Jacko89

Haimer said:


> Looking good mate arms look pumped as!! Been meaning to ask you mate, what's your gym like? Any good?


Cheers buddy.

My boss (gym owner) is a corrective exercise specialist so the gym has been largely based around that but there is more then enough free weights and basic reistance machines for anyone to train there. Slightly lacking in plates at busy times but that is being sorted soon i hope. I like it alot and it is alot better than some other gyms i have trained at but in no way at all is it a bodybuilding gym.


----------



## notorious1990

looking good mate.. still big and full which is good although you might not feel it with dieting.. keep it up mate


----------



## Jacko89

notorious1990 said:


> looking good mate.. still big and full which is good although you might not feel it with dieting.. keep it up mate


Cheers mate, i dont feel flat all the time just if im tired i feel flat but then training makes me feel good again. :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

17.01.10 - 167.2lbs

24.01.10 - 167.2lbs

31.01.10 - 165lbs

Perfect drop this week and my bodyfat on the calipers is now 12.5%, BRING ON THE CURRY!


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pics mate and thats a good weight drop.


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> lookin good in the pics mate and thats a good weight drop.


Thanks mate :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Nice thick arms mate, ur gonna look gd once u get real dry and lean  ...keep cracking on...its all worth it believe me


----------



## ScottCP

As said already arms looking good bud, some nice thick triceps on you.

We are at the same bf% level pritty much, with 11 weeks to go i am bricking it a bit as i still think about 2 stone has got to be shed.


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers guys. I'm gifted with my arms. I hate training them it is so boring lol but as you can see i don't do alot for them. Triceps are my strong point for sure but as i said i will get better pics up tomorrow night.

Just about to jab my first ever lot of tren and i cant wait. Chest tonight with big nick and i also cant wait for that.

You think you have about 2 stone left to lose mate? Thats a fair bit if you at roughly the same BF% as me. Even allowing for the height difference thats alot IMO.


----------



## nicky

yes m8 get the tren in ur need it we will kill chest and tris 2night couldnt bring me down a pint of semi skimmed milk plz if u want a coffee oh no forgot ur dieting alright ta milk 4 me lol u can have it black gota make ta most of these small luxuries b4 i start my diet x


----------



## Jacko89

haha!! god how i miss a good milky coffee with a bucket of sugar in.

cya in a bit mate x


----------



## ScottCP

I would say judging from those photos you probly have about a 1 and a half stone to loose mate.

Me a bit more i think 2 stone.

If you want the condition (glutes/lowerback stritations) on stage its amazing how much fat you have to/can pull off.

Trens a great drug.. enjoy  .


----------



## sphinx121

Looking good in the pic's mate good set of guns. What tren have you gone for E or A? are you still running 500mgs of test? or starting to find you need abit more?


----------



## Jacko89

Thanks mate. Tren-a and yeh still 500mg's but i think i might up it next week, i've been thinking about it. Havn't lost any muscle yet though i'm sure of that so might not need to yet.


----------



## sphinx121

Yea thinking of if as your using it for dieting opposed to bulking i would have thought 500mgs would be a good amount specailly as your mixing it with the tren!


----------



## Jacko89

Decided against tren for now and going to run Equipoise until 6 weeks out and then start tren-a and masteron as originally planned. (Thx Jordan)

Chest+Tri's - trained with nick and lee tonight it was awesome.

Flat DB press - 4x pyramid up

Incline DB press - 4x pyramid up

Decline DB press - 4x pyramid up (can't be a$$ed to remember weights and reps as you can see lol)

Flat Flyes - 4x12-10

Tricep extensions - 4x12,10,8,12

Cable pushdowns - 4x15,15,12,10

Seated pushdowns - 4x15,12,10,25

Chest is ruined! I popped into my gym on the way back and got my boss to take a decent picture with a decent camera(his) so tomorrow when im at work i will upload it.


----------



## XJPX

no worries mate  , im looking forward to the pompey show, gonna b wicked....stay focused x


----------



## Jacko89

I've never been so focused on ANYTHING EVER! It should be a busy show if the people turn up. Dennis James is guest posing i think!?!?!


----------



## Jacko89

Feel like absolute SH1TE!! since about 6pm tonight i've gone downhill, havnt missed any meals and have drank 6 litres so far.

Training was total crap so im not going to post it as i think i will redo my back workout on saturday as it really wasnt worth doing.


----------



## XJPX

Jacko89 said:


> Feel like absolute SH1TE!! since about 6pm tonight i've gone downhill, havnt missed any meals and have drank 6 litres so far.
> 
> Training was total crap so im not going to post it as i think i will redo my back workout on saturday as it really wasnt worth doing.


mate we r all cumin down wid summin at moment, is feckin gay....jus keep smashing in the water n sleeep


----------



## Jacko89

Feeling better today already, took an extra vit c tab last night before sleep and this morning on waking. Got a sore throat though but energy is up again.

I thought my back workout was pretty crap last night but i have DOMS in my lats and erector spinae so couldnt have been as bad as i thought lol.

I have legs at 4pm'ish, im taking my girlfriend through the workout with me and maybe just a light 20mins cardio after.


----------



## Galtonator

Glad you going well mate. The guest poser is Ronny Rockel this year


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers mate, how are you?

Really? I'm sure i read it was Dennis James, my mate said it was too. I'm not too fussed either way it will be good to see any pro imo.


----------



## Galtonator

im good thanks mate. Doing 2 30 mins a day cardio. Eating nice and clean as my show gets closer. 20 weeks. Trying to be ready early rather than late. Married life is ace. Not much more to report really.

The pro are amazing in real life. Met Dennis James a couple of years back and he was really cool bloke


----------



## Jacko89

Glad all is well for you mate and married life is treating you well. Are you going to start a new journal for your show prep?

Excited to meet a real life pro :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

I should really but have just continued the old one as I can only really post workouts once a week due to time constraints.

How do you feel about doing the show? I have a nervous / excited feeling about it.

Meeting the pro's is cool. They are just normal people but a lot bigger. The first show i went to had,Dennis James,Troy Brown and John Hodgson and the table they sat behind had no people around it for a bit so got to chat. The year after Phil Heath was mobbed all the time but he still seemed a decent bloke and was very pleasant


----------



## Jacko89

Ok well i'll pop into your old one later.

I feel completely excited about it and 100% focused. Not nervous AT ALL, i don't get like that with things, im a pretty confident guy. I can't wait to get on the stage, no matter how i look i can say i've done it.

It annoys me when people treat famous/rich/disabled/etc people differently (e.g. up their a$$es) because we are all the same. People respect you more for telling it like it is. We are all made up of the same stuff at the end of the day. Hopefully i get a chance to talk to a pro one day it will be awesome.


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Ok well i'll pop into your old one later.
> 
> I feel completely excited about it and 100% focused. Not nervous AT ALL, i don't get like that with things, im a pretty confident guy. I can't wait to get on the stage, no matter how i look i can say i've done it.
> 
> It annoys me when people treat famous/rich/disabled/etc people differently (e.g. up their a$$es) because we are all the same. People respect you more for telling it like it is. We are all made up of the same stuff at the end of the day. Hopefully i get a chance to talk to a pro one day it will be awesome.


Glad your not nervous i am totally sh1tting it mate lol! Agree with the second paragraph, i dont get the whole fame thing atal they are just people.

It is Ronny Rockel at the portsmouth theres a flyer in my gym.


----------



## Galtonator

must be in the name bud as im'm pretty nervous as well


----------



## Jacko89

ScottCP said:


> Glad your not nervous i am totally sh1tting it mate lol! Agree with the second paragraph, i dont get the whole fame thing atal they are just people.
> 
> It is Ronny Rockel at the portsmouth theres a flyer in my gym.





Galtonator said:


> must be in the name bud as im'm pretty nervous as well


Your nervous this far out? God i would hate that. If i get nervous it will be show morning but im guessing im going to be too f*cked to notice lol.

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 1x2-20kg bar, 1x15-60kg, 4x15 100kg

Leg extensions - 4x15-12-10-26

Leg press - 2x20 staggered,1x20 heels touching feet facing out

Ham curls - 4x15-12-10-8

20mins cardio after

My girlfriend trained with me, her legs will be sore tomorrow lol.

Felt good allday again until like 7pm and now again i feel like absolute crap. Mega sore throat, badly blocked nose, i hate this feeling. Just eating eggs now and headed to bed after a shower.

I'm up at 6.30am for morning cardio and suprisingly im looking forward to it.


----------



## Galtonator

Make sure you get some sleep dude. I had a bug for ages and the only think that killed it off was heat. I had mega hot baths, ate lots of spicey food and did a leg session wrapped up. It worked.

Regarding the nervs. I get nervous about stuff generally. Long road trips,going to new places. Just the way I am. I don't let it stop me doing stuff.


----------



## Jacko89

I had loads of sleep last night, was an hour late for work because i had so much :lol: I feel even worse now, after i updated last night it went downhill but the fresh air at work has helped today but i still feel crap.

I will be training shoulders in a while just waiting for coffee to kick in lol.


----------



## Haimer

Get well soon mate!! Try sweating it out mate, loads of layers in this crap weather!


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers mate, i have been trying that.

Thursday - Shoulders+traps+abs

3way warm up thing

Smith press - 4x15-15-12-8, the 8 reps was 110kg maybe a new pb on reps, then dropped to 70kg and did 16 reps+2 forced

Lying lat raises - 4x15 12.5kg db, up from last week

High-low cable cross - 4x15 each side, nice burn again from these

Standing rear delt raises - dropped from 22.5's down to 5's

Barbell shrugs - 4x15 + 3holds of 10secs at 110kg

Twisting hanging knee raises - 3x12

Crunches - 1x50

20mins cardio

1 more meal left to eat and i cant wait so i can sleep lol.


----------



## hilly

u get any days off mate it sounds like u need a day or 2 doing fck all


----------



## Jacko89

Yes mate sat+sun i do NOTHING! I havn't been out socialy since starting my diet and because me and my girl are still new its nice spending time together. We are going out this saturday and maybe sunday to but nothing strenuous.


----------



## Galtonator

have a good rest mate. Hopefully you feel be recharged come Monday


----------



## Jacko89

I will do mate, cant wait to lay in tomorrow morning. I'll get up to eat then back to sleep though lol


----------



## Galtonator

SOUNDS LIKE heaven


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Arms

Seated curls - 4x10

Cable "21's" x 4

FST-7 curls against wall

20mins cardio

Weighed in this morning

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

17.01.10 - 167.2lbs

24.01.10 - 167.2lbs

31.01.10 - 165lbs

06.01.10 - 162.8lbs

Perfect drop again and all measurements on the calipers went down. Also did a test on the bodystat machine just to see what come up and it said i am 11.3%, ignoring this though as i prefer the calipers.

Im off out in a bit with my girlfriend for the day, my cooler bag is packed with food lol. Cheat meal at some point, jsut can't decide when.


----------



## Jacko89

Oh yeh i did calves and cardio after weigh in this morning.


----------



## Haimer

You go out anywhere nice mate? Good to see another healthy loss, you aiming for a rough stage weight?


----------



## Jacko89

I'm not worrying about a weight mate, just whatever it is when im ready.

We just spent the day in Poole, was very nice. TGI fridays ROCKED too hehe


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest

Incline bench - 4x15-8 went upto 110kg on the 8 reps but upped the incline from last time

Single arm cable crossovers - 4x12 L+R going heavier each set

Incline flyes - 4x12 25kg DB's

Wide grip dips supersetted with CGBP so i was hitting outer pec and inner pec

20mins cardio after

I came up with an idea today that so far i see is foolproof. I REALLY struggle and i mean REALLY STRUGGLE to wake up for cardio, so i'm going to train in the morning at cardio time as there is no way i would miss a training session and do cardio at night and increase it to 40mins.

Still feel like crap with this cold and last night i lost like 3 hours sleep through not breathing. Feeling really lethargic and diet is getting harder, im craving more bad food more often and i snapped very OTT yesterday when my brother turned up with a special burger and chips from the kebab shop (the CNUT).

I'm generally just being very impatient with people to whilst working at the gym and little things are getting to me. I don't know if this is down to the diet or i'm just using my diet as an excuse to get away with it lol.

Diet has been perfect though and when i did sleep last night i dreamt of fecking washing up tuppaware again and measuring out salmon and brocolli AHHHHH. Oh yeh i dropped out 10g's of oats with breakfast and brocolli from last meal, i'm aiming for a 3lb loss this week.

Got one more meal of eggs which im going to eat after i shower at the girlfriends house as im staying there tonight.


----------



## hilly

its all part of dieting etc etc mate dont worry about it just try and realise when u are getting stressed and deal with it or say sorry after lol


----------



## wannabehuge89

hello buddy progress is sounding good. You feeling any better after ur cold?? sleep is the way forward for that lol


----------



## Jacko89

hilly said:


> its all part of dieting etc etc mate dont worry about it just try and realise when u are getting stressed and deal with it or say sorry after lol


Most of them deserve it mate so they don't get apologies haha.



wannabehuge89 said:


> hello buddy progress is sounding good. You feeling any better after ur cold?? sleep is the way forward for that lol


Hey mate, thanks. Still got the cold but i think its just about going now. Mmmmm sleep, where is the time to sleep?lol

Ok so i trained back this morning and it went well.

Tuesday - Back

Pull ups - 2x12,2x10

Seated row machine - 15,12,12,(10,15 dropset)

Reverse Db flyes - 4x12

V-bar pulldowns - 4x12-8 + 20 rep dropset

Was a good workout, i stayed at my girlfriends house last night and get bed is sooo nice, really didn't want to get up but im glad i did lol.

50 mins cardio on the schedule tonight, just greeeeeeeeeeat :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 1x20 with bar , 1x20 60kg, 1x20 100kg, 3x15 100kg no lockouts at the top

Leg extensions - 4x15,12

Leg press - 2x20

Lunges - 6x12 20kg db in each hand

Good mornings - 3x15

Single leg fitball hamstring curls - 3x15

Good workout. I did this at 1pm as i wasn't at work but then got called in to cover the gym at the last minute at 5pm but did 40mins cardio at 8.20pm, thank god for those cop programs on TV because it went so quick.

Nearly 100% cold free but slightly snotty last thing at night still. One more meal at 12 then SLEEP thank god. No AM training or AM cardio tomorrow but i will be training shoulders tomorrow night and will be doing my 5th cardio of the week on saturday morning.


----------



## Jacko89

Thursday - Shoulders

Light cable warmup, lat,rear,front raises

DB shoulder press - 4x6-12 these were all over the place, first time i pressed DB's for like 12 weeks, never again am i stopping this for so long lol, new stimulus though

Low-high cable crosses - 4x12 each side

DB lat raises - 4x12

Smith shrugs - 4x12

Really good workout, i love doing shoulders, only takes like 30-35mins and they are always ruined but recover quick and never ache the next day. Back to training AM tomorrow and cardio tomorrow night.

My girlfriend is still training with me and is doing really well, people look at us like wierdos but its funny.

Feel good today but apparantly i look like sh!t lol.


----------



## Galtonator

Sounds good mate. Must be nice to train with your lady?


----------



## Rudedog

Wish my Mrs was into training


----------



## Jacko89

It is real nice, she works out hard even though she is still learning. She pushes me loads and cant quite spot enough to do too much but enough to make me do all i can, its perfect.

Stronger than i thought she would be too which makes all the women in the gym look lol.

My mates have stopped talking to me when i train now aswell which is also perfect because it means i don't get interupted.


----------



## dale_flex

My Mrs started dieting the same time as me and has just joined the gym this week. We are not training together but its still great to have her involved more closely with my prep


----------



## hilly

this would be something i would kill for to be honest. Apart from my last girlfriend i finished both my ex's due to winging over it etc etc.

u boys are lucky.


----------



## dale_flex

Its a double edged sword though Hilly my ex who I have my little girl with joined the gym where i trained. Then competed the last time that i did we trained together on occassions etc etc but then when we split I had to watch her "go through" half of the gym members! So be careful what you wish for


----------



## Jacko89

It definately does help alot having my girl on side.

Struggling today quite bad but trained arms this morning and did 45 mins cardio again alst night.

Standing DB curls - 4x12

Cable "21's" x 4

DB tricep extensions - 4x12

Cable pushdowns - 4x20-12

Weighted dips - 4x12

I lost only 1lb this week but my bodyfat has come down alot on the calipers so i could well have gained some muscle somwhere, my arms are looking bigger and not just through being leaner.

Can't wait for my cheat meal tonight im going nuts this week.


----------



## hilly

enjoy the cheat u lucky xxxxxxx


----------



## Jacko89

Pizza, cookies,hot cross buns + diet coke = drool


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - Chest PM

Flat DB press - 4x10-8 45kg db's

Incline DB press - 4x12-10 40kg db's

Single arm cable crossovers - 4x15 each side

Chest was fooked again, doing fairly slow reps the whole time a good 3 seconds down and 2 seconds up. Killed me.

Tuesday - Cardio AM 40mins

Made a few changes to diet that will kick in next week or whenever my protein turns up.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - Back

Deadlifts - 1x12, 1x8, 1x6 1x2 and to failures on 170kg for 1 rep lol f*cking pussy

Wide grip pull ups - 4x10 with 10kg strapped on

Lying single arm pullovers - 4x15 each side

Seated row machine - 4x15,12,10,8

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 4x20 100kg's , im going to put the weight up next week but these high reps are awesome

Leg extensions - 4x15,15,12,8 ,these screwed me and i couldnt physically lunge so i did hammys

SLDL - 4x15

Ham curl machine - 4x12

Did some crappy abs too.

Didn't have work today so i didnt wake up for cardio and will do cardio at 8pm tonight. 4th meal is just about to go down in time for 2 more meals and another early night.

Im feeling REALLY good this week, cold has gone, feeling happy with my condition so far and i am going to see a guy that preps my mate a week on monday and see what he says for the last 7 weeks.

Girlfriend told me off yesterday as she said i was being negative too much but i didn't think i was lol.


----------



## Jacko89

Posing songs....






will add more as i decide


----------



## Jacko89

Did 40mins cardio and 20mins posing.

I feel crap again for some reason, kinda sick and head achey...what balls.

Eating eggs now and going to sleep when 2moros meals are cooked.


----------



## Jacko89

45 mins cardio this morning, im going to do another 45mins at 1pm and then shoulders tonight.

Overcooked my fecking salmon somehow and its DRY! forcing it down now. Bloody rained off at work again today, struggling with money this month what with eating so much salmon but its gotta be done.


----------



## Rudedog

Sound like your having a good day so far fella


----------



## Jacko89

:thumb:

Did another 40mins of cardio at 1.30pm. 20mins random incline and speed treadmill walking + 20mins on a stationary bike. Don't want my body to get too efficient at using the ellipticals.


----------



## Galtonator

Good work mate.

Thanks for your pm very interesting indeed


----------



## Jacko89

Galtonator said:


> Good work mate.
> 
> Thanks for your pm very interesting indeed


Like it?


----------



## Galtonator

I need to sit down and read it properly mate but with a quick scan it looks good


----------



## Jacko89

Galtonator said:


> I need to sit down and read it properly mate but with a quick scan it looks good


Cool let me know what you think. We need to arrange a training session in the next couple of weeks. What time of day do you train on the wednesday?


----------



## Jacko89

Sleep was awesome this morning after being so unsettled last night and having like 50dreams about 50 people i havn't seen in years and most i dont even like. So im just eating my 2nd meal now instead of 3rd, diet is slightly different too as i didnt have time to cook so will be...

200g smoked mackerel and 80gs of couscous as all i needed was to add hot water. It's nice to ahve variety 2bh i might research into more mixtures of food instead of having 4 lots of salmon and brocolli everyday. My protein should be here today aswell for variation.


----------



## Galtonator

Jacko89 said:


> Cool let me know what you think. We need to arrange a training session in the next couple of weeks. What time of day do you train on the wednesday?


On Wednesday i'm at Ringwood health and leisure and its about 5 -5.15 when I get there:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

Cous cous is nice with a bit of chilli added


----------



## XJPX

Mate dnt do anymore singles on deads and such...uv jus been run down havin cold/sore throat...the stress it will put on ur CNS aint worth it...plusss can u imagine how gutted ud feel tearing a bicep lol...keep ur reps over 5  ...wanna c u make it onto the portsmouth stage x


----------



## Jacko89

XJPX said:


> Mate dnt do anymore singles on deads and such...uv jus been run down havin cold/sore throat...the stress it will put on ur CNS aint worth it...plusss can u imagine how gutted ud feel tearing a bicep lol...keep ur reps over 5  ...wanna c u make it onto the portsmouth stage x


I know mate, i wanted to beat a mate in the gym but didn't lol. I failed them because i didn't want to injure myself so it's all good.

I'll be on that stage without a doubt, death is the only thing that can stop me! x


----------



## Jacko89

Did 50mins cardio to eastenders last night. How crap was eastenders?!?! Let me down bigtime.

Saturday - arms

SUPERSETS

Cable "21's" with cable tri extensions x21 reps

CGBP + DB alt curls 3x12

EZ curls + dips 3x15 dips with 25kg on

OH tri ext + D curl at the same time 3x12 both sides KILLED

Weighed in this morning before arms.

04.01.10 - 176lbs

11.01.10 - 173.8lbs

17.01.10 - 167.2lbs

24.01.10 - 167.2lbs

31.01.10 - 165lbs

06.02.10 - 162.8lbs

20.02.10 - 162.8lbs No loss again this week but ALL of my bodyfat measurments came down again, so the deca this week helped out some


----------



## Jacko89

Sunday - Hamstrings

Ham curl machine - pyramid'd up and back down x 6sets

SLDL - 4x12 40kg db's

25mins cardio

All weekend i've been coming up with different meal ideas within my macro's to try and keep me more interested in food, so i've spent about 4 hours of today cooking and weighing out meals. I have 12 meals made up in the fridge, didn't think i should make anymore incase they wouldn't keep.

I'm feeling really good and am very happy with how im looking but man im tired, didn't get to sleep last night/this morning until gone 4 and was up again at 9ish so im eating eggs at 11pm and going to sleep.

Will update after chest tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - AM cardio, PM chest

Bench press - 4x15,12,10,8

Single arm cable flyes - 4x15,12,10,8

Inlcine DB press - 4x15,12,10,8

Wide dips - 3x15,12,10

Tuesday - PM Back

Deadlifts - 3x12

Pull ups - 4x12,10,10,8

Seated row machine FST-7

V-bar pulldowns - 4x12-10

Diet is good. Meeting a guy next monday that preps my mate to see where he thinks im at, new compounds wil be added in 2 weeks time yesterday.

Plan for 45mins cardio tomorrow morning.


----------



## LittleChris

Any pictures planned?


----------



## Jacko89

At 6 weeks out mate. It's about time you put some pictures up, im sure you just lurk in peoples journals asking for pics....perv :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Jacko89 said:


> At 6 weeks out mate. It's about time you put some pictures up, im sure you just lurk in peoples journals asking for pics....perv :lol:


Not running a prep journal :thumb:


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> Not running a prep journal :thumb:


Doesn't have to be a prep journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

What variation of food have you gone for mate? Best to keep it as interesting as possible


----------



## Jacko89

Just the salmon,mackerel,shakes,eggs as protein sources and wholemeal rice,couscous,brocolli and oats as carb sources, nothing to interesting. I really want to add wholemeal bread in with eggs at breakfast but i think that will mess me up.


----------



## hrfc

Hi mate had a good read lookin through the journal, lookin forward to seeing the progress pics. Why no chiken/turkey or red meat as protein sources? you must love fish at this stage!lol


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers for popping by mate. Im so fed up with chicken from off season i don't want it during prep without any sauce or cheese on it lol.I find turkey too tasteless (well the stuff i can afford anyway) and steak is too expensive, but im having one tomorrow night with eggs and veg as its my bros birthday.

I HATE FISH lol


----------



## Jacko89

Wednesday - AM cardio 30mins, S T R U G G L E D so badly, like realy badly and i have no idea why. I had to split it between the elliptical and the treadmill is was so bad but ive been really hungry all day about an hour before meals so im not sure if this is because of the treadmill cardio instead as this was the only thing that changed today.

Legs - PM

Leg extensions - 4x15,15,12,10

Squats - 1x20 60kg, 1x15 110kg, 1x15 120kg, 1x8 130kg then dropped and did 12 reps on 100kg

FST-7 legs extensions but with 15 reps instead of 12

Seated ham curls - 4x,15,15,15,12 going heavier each set

Really good workout, my mate stu trained with me again and we was done in 40mins as he turned up late.


----------



## dale_flex

stick in big guy, hope prep is going well sorry not been here much just mega busy


----------



## Jacko89

cheers buddy im still loving everyday though, im buzzing about getting on stage, so confident about it. no worries at al mate i hope yours is going as well as mine is hehe. was just gettin to popping into your journal again.


----------



## hrfc

Fair enough mate fish is more moist easier to get down ur throat, its just the taste lol. For the last 3.5weeks of my prep in Nov i used white fish as the main protein source and it seemed to work a treat condition wise


----------



## Jacko89

Yeh it definately is much easier to eat. I feel alot better generally eating fish and i feel my bodyfat has dropped faster eating it too, that could be the extra omega 6 though.


----------



## Jacko89

Ok so i got a phone call from my cousin earlier and 3 days ago he was ****ed up and fell through a glass table, hes cut his wrist up REAL bad. Severed most of the tendons and BARELY missed the artery. He is very VERY lucky to be alive, i will post up the pic he sent me if he says i can, its nasty sh!t but i can't stop looking at it.

A couple of hours after i spoke to my cousin my brother rings me and he was on the way to the hospital and he might have a twisted b0ll0ck!! Still havn't heard anymore from about 6pm as the docs are apparantly still with him, hope he doesn't lose one because that would REALLY suck, i think i'd feel like a lesser man.

Aaaaaaand then...i got home to another fecking speeding ticket!!!!! £60 fine is all i need, thats good money i could be spending on gear or food lol.

I have a really busy day tomorrow with work and work in general is just picking up, just at the right time, money will be flowing alot better now.

I set my alarm last night to wake up at 6.30 this morning but "apparantly" i set it for 6.30PM...so when i woke up at 7.30....i didn't have time to do cardio.

Friday - Arms

Supersets again

DB curls - OH DB extension 4x15

Cable "21's" - tricep rope extensions 4x15,15,12,12

CGBP - EZ bar curls 4x15,15,15,12

Then 25mins cardio. I've had all my meals, just going to shower in a minute and head to sleep as the girl is away tonight.


----------



## Jacko89

Saturday - 25mins AM cardio on the treadmill

I had a busy morning at work. Been out and bought shorts and fake eyelashes :confused1: for my girl :whistling:

Going out tonight but my last meal is scheduled for 9.30 and theres a good chance i wont be in until 3.30am ish...do i add another meal in and compensate tomorrow or just not worry as i will be awake longer and therefore burning more cals?


----------



## Jacko89

No weight loss again this week but my bodyfat is down to 7%. Will get another reading tomorrow from the guy im seeing about the rest of my prep to check its accurate. I could still be growing as im still on around 3100kcals and at 74kg is enough to grow. I think my water intake has been down slightly this week though so might be holding a bit more.


----------



## hilly

how many weeks to go mate?? any pics coming up?


----------



## Jacko89

7 weeks to go today buddy. Pics will be up next weekend at 6 weeks out and then no more viewage until show day


----------



## Jacko89

Monday - AM cardio 35mins + Chest

Bench press - 4x15-7

Incline Bench - 4x15-8

Flat flyes - 2x12

Incline flyes - 2x12

Single arm cable flyes - 4x12L+R

I keep getting pins and needles down my left arm so i gave pec major+minor a good stretch thinking it was tight but there is no tightness but im starting to get pain in left bicep tendon right at the origin so this could be something to do with it. Will get a massage booked up in the morning.

Didn't get to see the guy as he had to take his kid to hospital but will be this week.


----------



## Jacko89

Ok seen the guy this morning. He has but my calories loooooooooooads! Protein will now only be 227.66 grams, carbs 101.98 and fats 66.69 so total kcals are 2295 down from 2800ish and i have another drop in 2 weeks...NOT HAPPY! but on the plus side im not allowed to do cardio until 3 weeks out unless i dont lose enough from the calorie drop.

I don't agree with cutting the kcal's and dropping the cardio i think i'd rather do carido and eat more but will trust him as he knows what he is doing.

Also....im allowed a WHOLE day to eat what i want on sunday instead of just 1 meal, i like this but again kinda suprised.


----------



## Jacko89

Tuesday - back

Pull ups - 4x12

Cable rows - 4x15

Seated row machine - 4x15,12,10,8

V-bar pulldowns - 4x12

Very good workout, got a nice kick out of the pulldowns this week.

Wednesday - Legs

Squats - 4x15,12,10,8 went upto 140kg for 10 then 8, quite happy with this considering ive been doing lighter and high reps

Smith front squats - 4x15

Leg extensions - 4x15,15,12,10

Quads are ****ed and my calves are smashed from wednesday.

Not happy with the lack of food today and feeling it already, been hungry the whole time and just snappy at everything lol.


----------



## Jacko89

maybe





 this i like ALOT


----------



## Jacko89

or this


----------



## Jacko89

Thursday - Shoulders

3 way warm up. Lat,rear,front delt

DB shoulder press - 3x12,1x6

Push press - 4x12

Low-high cable crossovers - 4x15,12

Front raises - 4x12

Low food is killing me, moods dropped almost instantly and anyone who lives near me should avoid driving hahahaha.


----------



## Jacko89

Friday - Traps and bi's

Supersets

BB shrugs and DB alt curls - 4x15

Single arm DB shrugs and BB curls - 4x15

Cable 21's

HUGE pump. I've been posing and ive chosen my song to pose to. Very happy with how im looking, weigh in will be sunday morning and then bring on cheat day!

CANT WAIT!


----------



## ScottCP

Chucking up a photo this weekend mate?


----------



## Jacko89

Should be


----------



## Jacko89

WOOOOOOO got my song! Managed to get hold of an unsellable song lol. EASY!


----------



## ah24

Did your cousin say it's cool to put up severed wrist photo? Should send it in to Nuts!


----------



## Jacko89

Oooooh completely forgot will do it when i upload my pics


----------



## Haimer

What song you gone for mate? How's cheat going? Haha


----------



## wannabehuge89

Looking forward to ur progress pics buddy, sounds like ur diets going well. How u feeling mentally with the lower carbs?


----------



## LittleChris

Still doing the show?


----------



## wannabehuge89

hey man is prep going ok? looking forward to an update


----------



## Jacko89

I'm in it


----------



## LittleChris

Where have you been? Stripping of the last of the fat to show us those shredded glutes I expect


----------



## XJPX

why has this journal died?


----------



## LittleChris

I fear he won't be doing the show after all.


----------



## XJPX

nar he is doing it, i have him as a freind on FB n his status the other day was about 4 weeks to go and v plzed with condition...i think he will cum in gd to b honest....

u gonna watch the portsmouth chris?


----------



## LittleChris

Oh thats good, perhaps just too busy to update at the moment.

Not planning to, Portsmouth for me will be 2011, working towards that as my target, Inters U90.


----------



## Jacko89

Hey guys, i've been really busy with the diet and work and things. I'm still competing and can't wait for it.

I sent Jordan some pictures yesterday so see what he thinks lol. Won't be updating still im flat out all the time and when im not im just completely FOOKED 2bh.

Littlechris i see your a keyboard warrior on facebook aswell on here? haha


----------



## hilly

no the feeling mate chin up


----------



## wannabehuge89

Hope prep is coming along nicely mate, hopefully will make it down to see the show so might see you about!


----------



## Jacko89

Hey buddy, its going real well thanks. I can't wait for it now. Only 10 days to go now.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Good to hear man


----------



## alan87

not long now fella...have been popping in and having a read now and again...Good luck!! 

Edit: ps ill be there on the day if u get a chance to speak come say ello! ill be the rather skinny looking geezer from the lack of training haha


----------



## Jacko89

Literally fainting all the time, spinning out and feel generally sick.

3days left and then showtime. looking forward to it alot, its definately been a learning experience.

cheers alan


----------



## hilly

chin up mate, not long left


----------



## EDG301

Keep going mate- not long left now!!good luck with the final stages


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Literally fainting all the time, spinning out and feel generally sick.
> 
> 3days left and then showtime. looking forward to it alot, its definately been a learning experience.


Feel the same mate 100% fcuked.

The other junior from uk-m has dropped out btw. So it will just be me and you and i know of atleast 2 others doing it.


----------



## XJPX

ScottCP said:


> Feel the same mate 100% fcuked.
> 
> The other junior from uk-m has dropped out btw. So it will just be me and you and i know of atleast 2 others doing it.


i dnt think tht guy was ever gonnna do it, didnt put one pic up in the whole of his log


----------



## notorious1990

XJPX said:


> i dnt think tht guy was ever gonnna do it, didnt put one pic up in the whole of his log


so jus because i didnt put a picture up it meant i wasnt gunna be doin the show??

each to there own i suppose lol


----------



## hilly

notorious1990 said:


> so jus because i didnt put a picture up it meant i wasnt gunna be doin the show??
> 
> each to there own i suppose lol


Yes to a point IMO also. I think if some1 is serious then they want to track there progress but also want critique etc. other wise why keep an online journal


----------



## notorious1990

hilly said:


> Yes to a point IMO also. I think if some1 is serious then they want to track there progress but also want critique etc. other wise why keep an online journal


so to be serious about competing or starting some kind of journal on this board you need to put pictures up??

ok ok i was never serious about doing the show cause i never put any pictures up online :lol: :thumb: brilliant statement guys :beer:


----------



## hilly

notorious1990 said:


> so to be serious about competing or starting some kind of journal on this board you need to put pictures up??
> 
> ok ok i was never serious about doing the show cause i never put any pictures up online :lol: :thumb: brilliant statement guys :beer:


every has an opinion. wants the point in keeping a public journal for input off people if they cant see what is happening with ure physique to give input. doesnt it defeat the object


----------



## wannabehuge89

Keep going Jacko not long now mate  this time next week you'll be chilling with a maccy d's n a pint lol


----------



## wannabehuge89

possibly a better combination than that lol


----------



## XJPX

notorious1990 said:


> so to be serious about competing or starting some kind of journal on this board you need to put pictures up??
> 
> ok ok i was never serious about doing the show cause i never put any pictures up online :lol: :thumb: brilliant statement guys :beer:


Lol im not trying to b a nob, i jus kno tht with my journals i want to record everybit of progress i make and make steps towards showing off wat im gonna produce onstage....u never did tht so just make me think u wasnt gonna step onstage......

but ur right everyones diff, is a shame ur not competing as u had sum nice stats


----------



## Jacko89

My journal has woken up lol.

I am buzzing today and im sure its the excitement as nothing else has been different.

Thanks for the comments guys.

Everything is coming together and im excited as hell. Posing routine is a bit hit and miss but my poses are good so instead of fitting it to the music i might just choose a random song on the day lol.

Tomorrow i can see being my favourite day of the prep.

My AMAZING girlfriend shaved EVERYTHING on me today lol, took 2hours 35mins and the heap of hair i had was immense but then threw it away as i was gunna take a picture of it lol.

Scott, i know my mate louis is competing aswell as us and then i don't know of anybody else. Jordan said he knew someone else that was/is??


----------



## Jacko89

Oh yeh btw........

I HAVE GLUTES WTF


----------



## hilly

get some fckin pics up then


----------



## Jacko89

no :whistling:

there will be loads on monday!


----------



## hilly

big girl


----------



## Jacko89

lol ill put a sneaky one up later tonight! im excited today but drained real bad, first layer of tan is on, 2 or 3 more to go depending how dark i look and then 1 in the morning.


----------



## hilly

what tan you using mate.

get the pics up. you should be proud of how you look and we have followed along with you and want to see what ure hard work has achieved.


----------



## Jacko89

Ok ok ill stick one up after the next layer of tan is on so my girlfriend is here again and can take. Jan tana mate, its real good stuff, just make sure you are smooth as if it hits stubble it drags whats dry off the pad and looks bitty.

I shaved yesterday incase of any reaction today with the tan and its growing back already which i knew it would, im a hair factory.


----------



## hilly

im the same mate i have pro tan.

guna shave the friday night, put 1 coat on, then 3 coats sat and hope for the best sunday lol


----------



## Jacko89

Get someone else to do it for you though mate its such a mission.


----------



## hilly

ohhh, i am. my mums on the job


----------



## Jacko89

HAHAHA brilliant, you going to shave your own ass+balls? i imagine that being awkward at the dinner table after she did that..... lol


----------



## alan87

hilly said:


> ohhh, i am. my mums on the job


good old mum haha...not sure id want mine touching the thigh though lmao...

jacko im looking forward to tomo mate...stick that f*cking pic up lol


----------



## alan87

looked awesome today bud...well done on 3rd...had u 2nd myself but nevertheless 3rd is awesome!!


----------



## XJPX

i also had u at 2nd, the guy tht came 2nd had v v llittle muscle on him, surprised at tht call to b honesttt


----------



## EDG301

Good to meet you mate- Well done on your placing! You looked pretty good although conditioning could have been better which is why I think 2nd went to the other guy. However, you look like you have a lot of potential to do very well.


----------



## Jacko89

Thanks guys. Im happy with 3rd as the guy that came 2nd had no muscle but was shredded. My condition was shocking, i looked terrible but im still happy as i learned alot and i honestly had no idea what i was doing the whole time.

Scott deserved the win though he really turned his physqiue round the last few weeks. Next year i will do the same show and win it, i'll hire a prep coach and be just more aware of what is needed to be do done.

It was good to meet you too Dan hope the p!ss up was went as planned lol.


----------



## 8103

Well done mate

pictures??


----------



## ScottCP

Jacko89 said:


> Thanks guys. Im happy with 3rd as the guy that came 2nd had no muscle but was shredded. My condition was shocking, i looked terrible but im still happy as i learned alot and i honestly had no idea what i was doing the whole time.
> 
> Scott deserved the win though he really turned his physqiue round the last few weeks. Next year i will do the same show and win it, i'll hire a prep coach and be just more aware of what is needed to be do done.
> 
> It was good to meet you too Dan hope the p!ss up was went as planned lol.


Donty put yourself down mate, you looked bloody good, we both went threw this prep on Uk-m together and it was ncie to see it al come together on the day.

And you get to do the juniors again next year, i want to you take that no 1 spot next year at pompey!


----------



## Jacko89

I looked nothing like i wanted to though lol!!! Next year its mine for sure 

Add me on facebook for pictures i havn't got any emailed to me yet but im getting tagged all over the place on there - Harry Jack btw#

Ill post them as i get them


----------



## LittleChris

http://www.fivosphotography.com/galleries.aspx?page=3

Pictures for you buddy


----------



## Jacko89

Cheers mate. Im taking some off my mates memory card over the weekend and will take my girls ones off too. Looking back over the pics i dont understand how i didnt get 2nd, i know for a fact though my legs are getting seriously punishment this year lol.


----------



## LittleChris

What makes you say that? From that picture on there the guy does seem to have you on condition IMO. Will be interesting to see if other pictures show it differently.

Enjoying a few cheats I bet now eh?


----------



## Jacko89

Just from behind i have so much more muscle. He does have condition on my for sure but i wouldnt have said enough to make up for lack of muscle on his part but i guess thats what the judges wanted.

Yeh this week has been complete madness with food, im experimenting 

I've had all my clean foods this week plus like a ton of sh1t on top. Im up 15kgs from sunday morning lol, watery and bloated as sh!t. Keeping it like this until monday and then going keto for the week with high water intake to see how much i can get off rapidly (water) and then just back to being on a normal clean diet.

It's a struggle to eats lots of sh!t but im testing how i react to food plus i like looking fat but im actually getting scared now with the size of my bloated gut.

I woke up yesterday morning thinking i had a big bench in me so i'd been psyching up all day long for it, then popped down to the gym just to try it and did a measly 140kg. Let myself down there considering my last big attempt was a 150kg but shhh itsa rest week for me


----------



## hilly

glad ure enjoying the food mate, just becareful dnt gain to much fat


----------



## Jacko89

Fat doesnt concern me this week mate lol. It is water though but i'll flush it all off next week. I won't post what i've been eating hilly you would kill me.

Waiting to get the pics i have up over the weekend and then i will shut this journal down for an offseason one.


----------



## wannabehuge89

Good lad, looking forward to keeping track of your offseason and see you hitting up thr brits next year


----------



## hilly

aye mate i will be following along in the poff season also and helping if and when i can


----------



## Jacko89

Good stuff guys. I appreciate your knowledge Hilly you know alot of good info.


----------



## XJPX

keep smashing in the water, keep ur water intake as high as possible 7litres plus whilst ur holding it at moment, will then mean u flush it out a lot quicker next week......


----------



## Jacko89

I've been on 6 everyday this past week and losing it again visually by the day but scales aren't going down so HAPPY DAYS  will up it to 8 litres on monday.


----------



## Tinytom

Just to address this

Jacko you said your condition was shocking but expected to win on muscle size?

If you can't display the muscle properly through your condition then how can the judges put you ahead of someone who has.

The guy who came second could very easily have been first because his condition was the best in the line up.

to say the guy had no muscle is a real insult to his hard work in getting into that shape.

I'm not wanting to put you down as you have highlighted that you werent 100% which is annoying when you put hard work in, but don't in the same sentence criticise someone else because they HAVE hit their condition.

Say what you like in private but dont say it on here.

That guy in second trains at my friends gym in Surrey and I met him a few days before the show and he ahs worked very hard for that condition and is completely natural (not sure if you are, I mean no offence)

As a junior it will be hard to hold real massive muscle because of your age and I can appreciate that you thought you were more muscled but without getting into the kind of condition that the 2nd place guy was you cant make a comparison as muscle size is often confused with water and fat shape, again I mean no disrespect to your effort that is something that I myself hve done.

A bodybuilding show is judged on 4 criteria

Size, Condition, Symmetry, Presentation

condition is a massive element of this, I would say definately higher than size if you consider the past few Brits winners.

I also appreciate the other guys on here supporting you in that respect but you do need an alternative view. The guy in 2nd was clearly 2nd or first, Scotts package was more complete in terms of the 4 criteria because although not as conditioned he had more size and symmetry. Thats why he won and a worthy winner TBH

I dont mean any disrespect by this post just thought you needed some other input.



XJPX said:


> i also had u at 2nd, the guy tht came 2nd had v v llittle muscle on him, surprised at tht call to b honesttt





Jacko89 said:


> Thanks guys. Im happy with 3rd as the guy that came 2nd had no muscle but was shredded. My condition was shocking, i looked terrible but im still happy as i learned alot and i honestly had no idea what i was doing the whole time.
> 
> Scott deserved the win though he really turned his physqiue round the last few weeks. Next year i will do the same show and win it, i'll hire a prep coach and be just more aware of what is needed to be do done.
> 
> It was good to meet you too Dan hope the p!ss up was went as planned lol.





Jacko89 said:


> Cheers mate. Im taking some off my mates memory card over the weekend and will take my girls ones off too. Looking back over the pics i dont understand how i didnt get 2nd, i know for a fact though my legs are getting seriously punishment this year lol.





Jacko89 said:


> Just from behind i have so much more muscle. He does have condition on my for sure but i wouldnt have said enough to make up for lack of muscle on his part but i guess thats what the judges wanted.
> 
> Yeh this week has been complete madness with food, im experimenting
> 
> I've had all my clean foods this week plus like a ton of sh1t on top. Im up 15kgs from sunday morning lol, watery and bloated as sh!t. Keeping it like this until monday and then going keto for the week with high water intake to see how much i can get off rapidly (water) and then just back to being on a normal clean diet.
> 
> It's a struggle to eats lots of sh!t but im testing how i react to food plus i like looking fat but im actually getting scared now with the size of my bloated gut.
> 
> I woke up yesterday morning thinking i had a big bench in me so i'd been psyching up all day long for it, then popped down to the gym just to try it and did a measly 140kg. Let myself down there considering my last big attempt was a 150kg but shhh itsa rest week for me


----------



## Jacko89

Tinytom said:


> Just to address this
> 
> Jacko you said your condition was shocking but expected to win on muscle size?
> 
> If you can't display the muscle properly through your condition then how can the judges put you ahead of someone who has.
> 
> The guy who came second could very easily have been first because his condition was the best in the line up.
> 
> to say the guy had no muscle is a real insult to his hard work in getting into that shape.
> 
> I'm not wanting to put you down as you have highlighted that you werent 100% which is annoying when you put hard work in, but don't in the same sentence criticise someone else because they HAVE hit their condition.
> 
> Say what you like in private but dont say it on here.
> 
> That guy in second trains at my friends gym in Surrey and I met him a few days before the show and he ahs worked very hard for that condition and is completely natural (not sure if you are, I mean no offence)
> 
> As a junior it will be hard to hold real massive muscle because of your age and I can appreciate that you thought you were more muscled but without getting into the kind of condition that the 2nd place guy was you cant make a comparison as muscle size is often confused with water and fat shape, again I mean no disrespect to your effort that is something that I myself hve done.
> 
> A bodybuilding show is judged on 4 criteria
> 
> Size, Condition, Symmetry, Presentation
> 
> condition is a massive element of this, I would say definately higher than size if you consider the past few Brits winners.
> 
> I also appreciate the other guys on here supporting you in that respect but you do need an alternative view. The guy in 2nd was clearly 2nd or first, Scotts package was more complete in terms of the 4 criteria because although not as conditioned he had more size and symmetry. Thats why he won and a worthy winner TBH
> 
> As for a show prep guy for next year I dont think you need that at all, waste of money IMO as you need to find your system that works for you. There are many guys here that will help you with your diet without the need for huge payment. Myself included :thumbup1:


No offence was intended at all TT and i apologise to anyone i have offended. He beat me because he brought a better package to the stage, simple.

I wasn't 100% because i had know idea what i was doing lol, hence the reason for hiring a prep guy next year. I feel that i need to do this to win that class next year and if not win it then give it literally everything i possibly can to attempt this.

Good to see you in my journal TT, shame it was for this reason though lol.

Thanks mate.


----------



## Tinytom

Jacko89 said:


> No offence was intended at all TT and i apologise to anyone i have offended. He beat me because he brought a better package to the stage, simple.
> 
> I wasn't 100% because i had know idea what i was doing lol, hence the reason for hiring a prep guy next year. I feel that i need to do this to win that class next year and if not win it then give it literally everything i possibly can to attempt this.
> 
> Good to see you in my journal TT, shame it was for this reason though lol.
> 
> Thanks mate.


You'll be better next time mate, its all a learning curve. Now you know what sort of condition to bring you'll be more determined on your next outing.

I read a lot but dont have much time to comment.

Stick with it, you have a good foundation to build on. You should be focussed on winning the class, no one competes to come second (or third lol)

Keep that mentality and you'll do well. Look forward to seeing what improvements you make next year with some guidance.

:thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Also appologise for my comment, v v little muscle wasn't fair statement and shudnt of been posted on an open board. I agree he was the best conditioned onstage but from the cheap seats jacko had him on 3 of the 4 criteria u mentioned above.


----------



## Jacko89

Tinytom said:


> You'll be better next time mate, its all a learning curve. Now you know what sort of condition to bring you'll be more determined on your next outing.
> 
> I read a lot but dont have much time to comment.
> 
> Stick with it, you have a good foundation to build on. You should be focussed on winning the class, no one competes to come second (or third lol)
> 
> Keep that mentality and you'll do well. Look forward to seeing what improvements you make next year with some guidance.
> 
> :thumbup1:


2bh this year i just wanted to get up there i knew i wasn't going to win it with the little knowledge i had/have, next year that is mine 

I got my mates memory card from his camera but it doesnt fit in my card reader so now just waiting for him to get time to pop over and upload them. Might start my off season journal now and then post up the pics from comp when i get them.

BUZZING still lol.


----------



## LittleChris

This thread has popped up on Facebook now :lol:


----------



## Jacko89

Lol it has?? How and why?


----------



## Jacko89

LittleChris said:


> This thread has popped up on Facebook now :lol:


???


----------



## Jacko89

Right still havn't been able to get the pics off my mates card and the pics my missus are are pretty poor and from a distance so the ones i have got are off facebook from different people tagging me so here they are.


----------



## Jacko89

Couple more. There are a few random ones on facebook so add me if you want to see them. Harry Jack


----------



## Tinytom

Harry I would say that you could do with some attention to your posing as well as your diet.

Many physiques are not show to their full potential because of poor posing. The side bicep for example you can show off much more hamstring size by a simple leg placing and by lowering your body slightly.

Abs and Thigh as well I can see that my adjusting your feet you would present a better leg sweep.

Not sure where you are based but you're welcome to come to my gym when its open when you're next dieting and I can run you through the poses. The guy who was in second I gave him some tips when I was at STudio one about 2 weeks prior and it made all the difference when he was on stage as to how he showed his physique.

Theres no charge for this, happy to help.


----------



## Jacko89

Tinytom said:


> Harry I would say that you could do with some attention to your posing as well as your diet.
> 
> Many physiques are not show to their full potential because of poor posing. The side bicep for example you can show off much more hamstring size by a simple leg placing and by lowering your body slightly.
> 
> Abs and Thigh as well I can see that my adjusting your feet you would present a better leg sweep.
> 
> Not sure where you are based but you're welcome to come to my gym when its open when you're next dieting and I can run you through the poses. The guy who was in second I gave him some tips when I was at STudio one about 2 weeks prior and it made all the difference when he was on stage as to how he showed his physique.
> 
> Theres no charge for this, happy to help.


Cheers Tom i will come see you for sure. Wont be dieting until January again though but i will definately come see you as im only an hour MAX away from you.

I definately know my posing needs work. I will actually have some hamstring next year too, that will help out :whistling:


----------



## Jacko89

Right will be starting an off season journal on monday with all the new blah blah blah in. I'll post the link up in here for any of you that want to follow it.

Enjoy your weekends everybody.


----------

